# BNP on question time!



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Since we all live in a democracy and pride ourselves on freedom of speech, is it right that the BBC has allowed Nick Griffin from the BNP party a place on Question Time?

One anti-fascist group has already said it will stage a demonstration outside Broadcasting House to protest against the BBC's decision. They stated that the BBC were being "complacent and naive" by treating the BNP as a "normal political party!

Personally I abhor racism of any kind, but surely by censoring this organisations you are playing right into their hands! Isn't this is a great opportunity to show the BNP for what they really are.

I also believe that this is a great opportunity to bring the BNP's poisonous beliefs out into the open.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I totally agree Nina.

Much as i would rather they crawled back under the rock they came from we do live in a democracy and hopefully it will give people a chance to see beyond the sugar coating they have given there policies over the last year or so


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i totally agree Nina thats what freedom of speech is all about, and like yourself i abhor racism but maybe people will be able to see the BNP for what they really are by allowing Nick Griffin to questioned


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm hoping they give enough rope to hang themselves!
Unfortunately though there are so many people out there who are ignorant to the consequences of letting these people have any kind of power.

I remember seeing a guy on the news saying he was right behind them as 'all those foreigners coming over taking our jobs' etc etc. But....... hang on a minute, your the same person who said 'i'm not working like a dog for x amount of money'?!?!?!? If someone is willing to do the job for the advertised wage then of course they are going to get the job, if you'd rather be on benefit than earn the minimum wage then thats your descision and you can't complain. In fact you shouldn't even be getting my hard earned tax money !!!!!!


OOOO sorry for the rant, GRRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## fluffyangel007 (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm all for it... Most people (I believe) who support the BNP are of limited education/intelligence... Maybe by placing this party in the spot like it will just show that the party leader himself is the same... It will also show that there is nothing to them.


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

fluffyangel007 said:


> I'm all for it... Most people (I believe) who support the BNP are of limited education/intelligence... Maybe by placing this party in the spot like it will just show that the party leader himself is the same... It will also show that there is nothing to them.


Totally agree!


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

RAINYBOW said:


> I totally agree Nina.
> 
> Much as i would rather they crawled back under the rock they came from we do live in a democracy and hopefully it will give people a chance to see beyond the sugar coating they have given there policies over the last year or so


Truth be told, I'm not completely sure what they even stand for, other than the blatantly obvious! I do however, get extremely frustrated with all this political censorship that is occurring at the moment. Didn't people fight and die for freedom of speech :cursing:

In my opinion these views should be expressed and challenged. Otherwise these horrible ideas will never be defeated, but will survive and fester underground.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

As they have gained seats tho mainly in europe and local councils it would be wrong to ignore them. I am hoping that Nick will be torn apart on Question Time, however he is not a stupid man so expect him to play on peoples insecurites about events both national and international. 

The main reason I believe they have as many votes as they have had is down to general apathy amongst voters. The extremists always vote, so when joe and jane blogs say sod it not voting for any of em or if they do its for the monster raving looney party, this is what we are left with, this is how these people get into power.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Nina said:


> Truth be told, I'm not completely sure what they even stand for, other than the blatantly obvious! I do however, get extremely frustrated with all this political censorship that is occurring at the moment. Didn't people fight and die for freedom of speech :cursing:
> 
> In my opinion these views should be expressed and challenged. Otherwise these horrible ideas will never be defeated, but will survive and fester underground.


That is about all they stand for but they have managed to cash in on the countries discontent and present themselves as a moderate party.

I totally agree they have a right to have their say and fortunately we still have a right to challenge them on it


----------



## rebenda (Jan 1, 2009)

claire17480 said:


> I'm hoping they give enough rope to hang themselves!
> Unfortunately though there are so many people out there who are ignorant to the consequences of letting these people have any kind of power.
> 
> I remember seeing a guy on the news saying he was right behind them as 'all those foreigners coming over taking our jobs' etc etc. But....... hang on a minute, your the same person who said 'i'm not working like a dog for x amount of money'?!?!?!? If someone is willing to do the job for the advertised wage then of course they are going to get the job, if you'd rather be on benefit than earn the minimum wage then thats your descision and you can't complain. In fact you shouldn't even be getting my hard earned tax money !!!!!!
> ...


Completely agree!!! EVeryones wrote what i already believe! i think it'l give people the chance to ask questions and not allow them to come up with ideas to weave around them im preying they never come into power im hoping that this country has enough decent minded people. employers are going to take on the people that have what they want for the job it really doesnt matter where theyr from etc etc. This partys beliefs are rediculous id like to say childish but that goes against the children of this country!


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

bird said:


> As they have gained seats tho mainly in europe and local councils it would be wrong to ignore them. I am hoping that Nick will be torn apart on Question Time, however he is not a stupid man so expect him to play on peoples insecurites about events both national and international.
> 
> The main reason I believe they have as many votes as they have had is down to general apathy amongst voters. The extremists always vote, so when joe and jane blogs say sod it not voting for any of em or if they do its for the monster raving looney party, this is what we are left with, this is how these people get into power.


From what I understand Nick Griffin is credited for his intelligence and since Jack Straw is also appearing, I hope to see him torn to shreads. However, the reason I posted this thread was to defend peoples right to speak, whatever their views and I hate the politically correct society in which we live.

As I stated previously, by denying the BNP a voice, I believe that you are driving groups like this underground. As much as I detest Nick Griffin, I will always defend someones right to freedom of speech.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

> In my opinion these views should be expressed and challenged. Otherwise these horrible ideas will never be defeated, but will survive and fester underground


I agree, though perhaps some feel that giving them a proper voice on a mainstream political show is giving them more credibility than they deserve. However they have won seats and whether we agree or not, a section of the community obviously agreed with their views enough to vote for them and that does need to be addressed and not swept under the carpet.
It is all very well saying we live in a non-racist, non-bigoted society where everyone is equal but it is not really the case. If we ignore these non-PC views and say they don't exist then we are fooling ourselves. We have to acknowledge the BNP and Nick Griffin and perhaps by doing so they will not be looked upon as outlaw heroes and be shown to be what they really are.

I too am all for freedom of speech and I feel that is being slowly and surely eroded in recent years in all walks of life.


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

totally agree in giving them the airtime, it would only make matter worse by banning them...


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I do wonder if there may be a last minute change of direction by the BBC


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Nina said:


> Since we all live in a democracy and pride ourselves on freedom of speech, is it right that the BBC has allowed Nick Griffin from the BNP party a place on Question Time?
> 
> One anti-fascist group has already said it will stage a demonstration outside Broadcasting House to protest against the BBC's decision. They stated that the BBC were being "complacent and naive" by treating the BNP as a "normal political party!
> 
> ...


Absolutely disagree - no platform should be given to them!!!:cursing:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Well i can't wait to see the programe and as some have already said give them enough rope with a bit of luck they will hang themselves.And yes i do think they should be allowed to have their say,as this is supposed to be a country of free speech.The one thing i didn't know until this morning was,the BNP is not a legal group.*


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Well i can't wait to see the programe and as some have already said give them enough rope with a bit of luck they will hang themselves.And yes i do think they should be allowed to have their say,as this is supposed to be a country of free speech.The one thing i didn't know until this morning was,the BNP is not a legal group.*


The UK are signed up to the ''Never Again'' legislation which makes the BNP etc illegal organisations who should never be given a platform..


----------



## exchangeandmart (Aug 5, 2009)

I am looking forward to watching it; I am quite certain that under scrutiny we will all be able to see them for what they are - a bunch of idiots. (even more than regular politicians!)


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

turkeylad said:


> The UK are signed up to the ''Never Again'' legislation which makes the BNP etc illegal organisations who should never be given a platform..


*To be totaly honest TL i hate all they stand for,but there are some people that i feel have voted for this group without fully understanding what they really stand for.By letting them speak it MIGHT show people what they really are.*


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *To be totaly honest TL i hate all they stand for,but there are some people that i feel have voted for this group without fully understanding what they really stand for.By letting them speak it MIGHT show people what they really are.*


I could not agree more Jan. I think a lot of their votes were protest votes, made through ignorance.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I think they should be allowed on..

They are not all bad..

I know two BNP members, plus Peter Hollings and they are all very nice people

I think they should be given a chance, just like everybody else..

After all... This country fought for freedom of speech didnt they


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Nina said:


> I could not agree more Jan. I think a lot of their votes were protest votes, made through ignorance.


*As much as i agree they should not be stopped,once they have had their say will we then be allowed to speak openly as we use to,or will we still have to be PC? lets face it the powers that be can't have it both ways.*


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *To be totaly honest TL i hate all they stand for,but there are some people that i feel have voted for this group without fully understanding what they really stand for.By letting them speak it MIGHT show people what they really are.*


(I was planning on writing something that was reasonable and balanced  but couldnt be arsed  I expect Ill regret writing this.)

Lots has been said by level-headed (and not so level headed) commentators on the right of Nick Griffin BNP to appear on question Time.

Much of it echoes Voltaires line on free speech that we all know so well (I disapprove of what you say, but I will defend your right to say it to the death. or words to that effect).

After much soul searching I have come to my own conclusion:

Screw em.

The right to free speech protects you from prosecuton by the state for what you say, it doesnt protect you from a crowd of angries who disagree with you shouting you down.

In short, Nick Griffin may have a right to say whatever he wants, *(well, not anything, most of his beliefs are illegal under various bits of discrimination/incitement to hatred/human rights legislation)*, but doesnt have the right to say it wherever he wants and be heard unopposed.

The hotbed of liberal-fascism of the BNP who attempt to pass off a bunch of lies about how his party are horribly misrepresented and theyre actually a lovely caring bunch who absolutely dont want the forced repatriation of non-whites or the forced sterlization of non-white women  and act surprised when a bunch of politically engaged smartly dressed young things appeared to spoil the party.

As far as Im concerned he can say anything he wants (with the legality caveat in mind), but I reserve my right to shout as loud as I can to drown out the deceitful rubbish that spews from his mouth.

To those who have commented on the violent suppression of Nick Griffins free speech I will say 'Good'!!!

But then Im a extremist lefty engaged in politics  not a normal person  so what do I know


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*TL i fully understand what your saying and to a certain degree agree with you,but i HATE the idea that i could'nt say what i thought or believed.Should some things be illegal to say? i'm not sure on that because its such a wide and varied debate.
Another thing i do not understand is why they are giving him a platform but they stopped Gerry Adams from talking when the troubles were in Ireland.*


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *TL i fully understand what your saying and to a certain degree agree with you,but i HATE the idea that i could'nt say what i thought or believed.Should some things be illegal to say? i'm not sure on that because its such a wide and varied debate.
> Another thing i do not understand is why they are giving him a platform but they stopped Gerry Adams from talking when the troubles were in Ireland.*


Organisations or individuals who deny the facts of the Holocaust - must never be heard!!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

turkeylad said:


> Organisations or individuals who deny the facts of the Holocaust - must never be heard!!!


*I think all sides should be heard and people allowed to make up thier own minds what to believe.If you deny people this choice, in my oppion it wouldn't be right.*


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> Organisations or individuals who deny the facts of the Holocaust - must never be heard!!!


Why not? 99 per cent of the population will know they are misguided fools. (My grandad went in to liberate one of the camps and saw the human skin lampshades, so I know that's true just from my own family, and most of us still have some folk memory of what happened in the war, there are still plenty of people living who experienced it).


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

What a good idea, they'll slip up somewhere along the line


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

sequeena said:


> What a good idea, they'll slip up somewhere along the line


I'm not so sure they will slip up on Question Time, remember it's not just going to be about racial politics. There could be some blander questions, like should the bins be emptied weekly, where Nick Griffin could come across as plausible and singing from the same hymn sheet as everyone else. However, I don't see that as a reason for banning them. I think the mainstream parties have censored genuine debate on issues that matter to ordinary people and the chickens are coming home to roost in the form of greater support for the BNP.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> I'm not so sure they will slip up on Question Time, remember it's not just going to be about racial politics. There could be some blander questions, like should the bins be emptied weekly, where Nick Griffin could come across as plausible and singing from the same hymn sheet as everyone else. However, I don't see that as a reason for banning them. I think the mainstream parties have censored genuine debate on issues that matter to ordinary people and the chickens are coming home to roost in the form of greater support for the BNP.


That's true, I don't actually watch question time so I don't know what's discussed 

Hopefully the public will see them for what they are!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I think they shouldn't be stopped from talking as its their freedom to do so, but I hope people realise that what they say is a loada crap!


----------



## tomkitten'ssissy (Sep 28, 2009)

i agree with that.
With what Nick Griffin said about army majors and nazi generals does he not realise that his party stands for the same things that the Nazi's did?
Pot and kettle spring to mind!


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

I hope he is shown up for the fool he is, but the BNP have been voted in by us! I think this is more a reflection on the failings of the mainstream parties that have failed to listen to what the electorate wants.

Shame on the BNP for what they are and shame on the other parties for not listening to societies concerns and addressing/educating us.


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I think all sides should be heard and people allowed to make up thier own minds what to believe.If you deny people this choice, in my oppion it wouldn't be right.*


With an ageing population in terms of those who faught the Nazis during the war. Holocaust survivors and those who faught Mosley on Cable street never in my opinion has it been more important that we say Never Again and teach facts. The arguement that says these people have a right to speak as an illegal organisation would be the same arguement that allows complete freedom of speech - What Next Pedophiles on primetime arguing they have rights..


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> With an ageing population in terms of those who faught the Nazis during the war. Holocaust survivors and those who faught Mosley on Cable street never in my opinion has it been more important that we say Never Again and teach facts. The arguement that says these people have a right to speak as an illegal organisation would be the same arguement that allows complete freedom of speech - What Next Pedophiles on primetime arguing they have rights..


Why not? Most of us would think it was a load of ******** and they'd probably get themselves lynched. By the way, I could do with some back up on the England thread if you're as leftish as you claim!


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> Why not? Most of us would think it was a load of ******** and they'd probably get themselves lynched. By the way, *I could do with some back up on the England thread if you're as leftish as you claim!*


Hey - no fair! 

I'm looking for some centre-right support if you are out there!


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> With an ageing population in terms of those who faught the Nazis during the war. Holocaust survivors and those who faught Mosley on Cable street never in my opinion has it been more important that we say Never Again and teach facts. The arguement that says these people have a right to speak as an illegal organisation would be the same arguement that allows complete freedom of speech - What Next Pedophiles on primetime arguing they have rights..


I have to say I'm all for truth and education, I would hope we can all see the BNP for what they are, but sadly society doesn't work that way.

It's a no win situation, ban them and it creates militants - allow them to speak and they may gain a few supporters at times but hopefullythey will fail in the long run.

Hopefully


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

The BNP have seduced enough people into voting for them that they have gained 2 EU seats.

I have seen their leaflets, playing to people's fears, jobs going to foreigners, terrorists working in hospitals etc.

Maybe they would get fewer votes if people were more aware of what they stood for. That can only happen with more openness.


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Sylvestris Kennels said:


> I have to say I'm all for truth and education, I would hope we can all see the BNP for what they are, but sadly society doesn't work that way.
> 
> It's a no win situation, ban them and it creates militants - allow them to speak and they may gain a few supporters at times but hopefullythey will fail in the long run.
> 
> Hopefully


We dont need to ban them - THEY are an illegal organisation ARREST and procecute them!!!


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> We dont need to ban them - THEY are an illegal organisation ARREST and procecute them!!!


In the interests of balance, in what way are they illegal?


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Rick said:


> In the interests of balance, in what way are they illegal?


Race Relations Act 1976 (Amended 2000) Never Again pact 1946 (Signed by the UK) to name just 2.


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Is the BNP doing better than previous fascist parties? 

Mosley's Union Movement used to get 18-20% of the votes in places like bethanl green in 1948 - after the Blitz.

The National Front did spectacularly well in the 1977 elelctions, leading Thatcher to co-opt its prejudices in her speech about immigration as a tide sweeping over Britain.

The BNP did get 2 Euro seats, but the NF could have got that too if Euro elections had been held then.

I don't want to underestimate the BNP, by any means. I don't want to overestimate them either - I think they have about 1% of local govt seats at the moment??.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> Race Relations Act 1976 (Amended 2000) Never Again pact 1946 (Signed by the UK) to name just 2.


I'm sorry (genuinely), I know so little of what the BNP actually (or at least admit to) stand for that I am unsure how the acts you mention apply.

Do they claim to be a racist party, or is it enough that they are pro the indigenous population?


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Rick said:


> I'm sorry (genuinely), I know so little of what the BNP actually (or at least admit to) stand for that I am unsure how the acts you mention apply.
> 
> Do they claim to be a racist party, or is it enough that they are pro the indigenous population?


The very fact that they deny the Holocaust is enough!!!!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

fluffyangel007 said:


> I'm all for it... Most people (I believe) who support the BNP are of limited education/intelligence... Maybe by placing this party in the spot like it will just show that the party leader himself is the same... It will also show that there is nothing to them.


Unfortunatly this is not true. Alot of intelligent well educated people are involved in the BNP which is how the have conned misguided/not so intelligent people into believing what they are say makes sense and recieved enough votes to get him in. I agree with what has been said so far, let him show his true colours and everyone will see him for what he is, I think the expression is give him enough rope to hang himself


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

UNCOVERED - The Politics of the BNP


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> UNCOVERED - The Politics of the BNP


I'll have a read cheers.

I still prefer free speech though. Keep your friends close and your enemies closer, to do that you need to know who they are.


----------



## origin_of_symmetry (Sep 19, 2009)

Nina said:


> Since we all live in a democracy and pride ourselves on freedom of speech, is it right that the BBC has allowed Nick Griffin from the BNP party a place on Question Time?
> 
> One anti-fascist group has already said it will stage a demonstration outside Broadcasting House to protest against the BBC's decision. They stated that the BBC were being "complacent and naive" by treating the BNP as a "normal political party!
> 
> ...


I totally agree with everything you've just said Nina.

I despise the BNP and what they stand for, we live in a multi-cultural and multi-faith society and I for one am proud to call myself British, along with anyone else regardless of the colour of their skin or their faith.

I also agree with freedom of speech and although I choose to ignore the BNP and their fascist views, I do believe they have a right to speak freely like you or I. I believe the BBC did the right thing to allow them on Question Time, purely for the fact that the BBC should be impartial and censoring them would have played into their hands.

To be honest the BBC would have been damned if they did or damned if they didn't.

The BNP will go on Question Time and I personally think they'll just show themselves as the racists they are. Nick Griffin won't have it easy and nor should he. He's shown his true colours before and he will again and I hope next time he gets the punishment he actually deserves, rather than being let off!

Regardless of how much I dislike our current government there is no way on Earth I'd vote BNP and a bit of a performance on Question Time is unlikely to change my, or anyone else who realises what sort of party they are, views on this subject.

Fundamentally, the BNP are not illegal. They should be, but they aren't. They are very very careful to appear to be legitimate and above board. They are very clever at tugging at the heart strings of those who have recently been made redundant or had an immigrant take over their job. But people will soon smart to them.

And if they ever did (god forbid) get into power I'd be on the first plane out of the country. I wouldn't want to live in the sort of Britain they want.

Aerian race part two anyone? 

I wonder if anyone who supports the BNP realises how alike their policies are to Hitlers were in Nazi Germany? Bet that's not in the promotional material.... too busy using images of our Spitfires and Winston Churchill most probably.... disgusting.


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

Rick said:


> I'll have a read cheers.
> 
> *I still prefer free speech though*. Keep your friends close and your enemies closer, to do that you need to know who they are.


Agreed Snowball


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

origin_of_symmetry said:


> I totally agree with everything you've just said Nina.
> 
> I despise the BNP and what they stand for, we live in a multi-cultural and multi-faith society and I for one am proud to call myself British, along with anyone else regardless of the colour of their skin or their faith.
> 
> ...


I think they are, wasn't there a case this week which they lost as they do not allow black members, this is against the race relations act - you cannot discriminate on race-according to the law

Edit: Yip - here you go - read the article


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Sylvestris Kennels said:


> I think they are, wasn't there a case this week which they lost as they do not allow black members, this is against the race relations act - you cannot discriminate on race-according to the law


They are an illegal organisation under the Race Relations Act 1976 (ammended 2000)


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> They are an illegal organisation under the Race Relations Act 1976 (ammended 2000)


Then we are agreed


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Hope i dont get branded as some racist, but i actually think BNP should be and deserve to be on question time. Its a democratic seats and they won the right to have two european seats on the house of parliment. They a party which is "growing", and so is there support. Hence they are a party with some influence and should be allowed on TV. It will also be a good chance to hear what there plans are, and what they want to do directly rather than hearing what there about in the newspapers !

I dont agree to the white only britain image or what BNP belive in (apart from the laws around self defense and looking after your property ect), but thats not its issuse at hand. Blame the voters on questiontime not the BBC.


----------



## origin_of_symmetry (Sep 19, 2009)

Sylvestris Kennels said:


> I think they are, wasn't there a case this week which they lost as they do not allow black members, this is against the race relations act - you cannot discriminate on race-according to the law
> 
> Edit: Yip - here you go - read the article


But to get round this they're saying "they're discussing non-white membership"... yada yada yada.

I believe they are illegal, but they've not been prosecuted or had their political rights stripped........ yet.

If they were illegal as the law is written, they would not be a political party and be able to run at elections.

I appreciate what you're saying though.... it just astounds me that they are still allowed to be a political party!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Hope i dont get branded as some racist, but i actually think BNP should be and deserve to be on question time. Its a democratic seats and they won the right to have two european seats on the house of parliment. They a party which is "growing", and so is there support. Hence they are a party with some influence and should be allowed on TV. It will also be a good chance to hear what there plans are, and what they want to do directly rather than hearing what there about in the newspapers !
> 
> I dont agree to the white only britain image or what BNP belive in (apart from the laws around self defense and looking after your property ect), but thats not its issuse at hand. Blame the voters on questiontime not the BBC.


I agree with you.

Even though i would never vote for thr BNP due to their racist ways, they deserve a chance to speak.

I will admit that i was a supporter of theirs at the very begining (yes i'm brave enough to admit that) but now i see them for what they are, racist bast***s!!!!! 
There will be people on this forum who are still supporters of the BNP and they are too frightened to say anything because of some of the mob mentaility on here. Yes say what you want about the BNP because i agree with you. But let the supporters have their say, let them tell us what it is about the BNP that they agree with.


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

origin_of_symmetry said:


> But to get round this they're saying "they're discussing non-white membership"... yada yada yada.
> 
> I believe they are illegal, but they've not been prosecuted or had their political rights stripped........ yet.
> 
> ...


I see your point, I don't think you can be an MP if you have been convicted of a serious crime - that's why Lord Archer is now in the house of Lord and not an MP or senior party member any more.

The BNP effectively admitted the crime and litigated to avoid a prosecution. I'm not sure if a party can be banned for being illegal - Sinn Fein was a terrorist party and they did ok?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I think we might be jumping the gun here,there's nothing to say that the BNP will have anything racial to say or what they stand for on the programe tonight.Question time has all different subjects.*


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Ok - Nick Griffin Quote on question time ''Oh yes Adolf Hitler - went a bit too far'' ut:


----------



## origin_of_symmetry (Sep 19, 2009)

Marcia said:


> There will be people on this forum who are still supporters of the BNP and they are too frightened to say anything because of some of the mob mentaility on here. Yes say what you want about the BNP because i agree with you. But let the supporters have their say, let them tell us what it is about the BNP that they agree with.


I'd be interested to hear their views.... not to shoot them down but to try and make them realise that our country wouldn't be GREAT Britain without *all* British people.... that includes the so-called 'ethnically British' that Nick Griffin goes on about (basically those with White British ancestry), plus all the first, second, third, fourth generation Asian, African, Carribean, Hispanic etc who've all both benefited from and assisted life in this country. All these people are British, regardless of their background or where they come from or whether they're mixed race.

Yes Britain has problems, but the BNP will not fix them by ethnic cleansing.

So yes, if you are a supporter, I'd be really interested to hear the reasons why you support the BNP and what good you think the BNP's views will do for Britains society and wellbeing.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

turkeylad said:


> Ok - Nick Griffin Quote on question time ''Oh yes Adolf Hitler - went a bit too far'' ut:


*Have you seen it? its not on until 10.30 tonight over here.*


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Have you seen it? its not on until 10.30 tonight over here.*


I assume he is speculating! Though I'm not 100%


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Have you seen it? its not on until 10.30 tonight over here.*


Breaking News on BBC world unfortunately cannot see whole programme as we dont get BBC......


----------



## origin_of_symmetry (Sep 19, 2009)

From watching the clips on the BBC News it looks like Griffin gets a rollocking from the audience.....


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

turkeylad said:


> Breaking News on BBC world unfortunately cannot see whole programme as we dont get BBC......


*Oh thats because its prerecorded.*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *I think we might be jumping the gun here,there's nothing to say that the BNP will have anything racial to say or what they stand for on the programe tonight.Question time has all different subjects.*


I agree Janice they are not gonna be so stupid as to be blatantly racist -I hope they get a good pasting


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Rick said:


> I assume he is speculating! Though I'm not 100%


No Even here that comment went into Breaking News!!!


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Well not long to go now before we see just how much BNP got a pasting or squirmed away. These hateful people have prayed on insecurities of the population and as I said before the apathy of the general public at voting times let these idiots in. So with that in mind no matter the outcome tonight, come the general election get everyone out there to vote and vote sensibly that way extremist groups like these will not see the light of day and they can crawl back under their rock. Afterall the last election was something like 30% turn out from the whole population. In fact if I can find the figures will let you know, it may even have been a lower figure.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Going slightly off topic but, vote sensibly?

For who?


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Rick said:


> Going slightly off topic but, vote sensibly?
> 
> For who?


But if you do not cast your vote then people like the BNP gain more power and we here more from them.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

bird said:


> But if you do not cast your vote then people like the BNP gain more power and we here more from them.


Vry true....they are using the discontent with other parties and the country to their advantage and gaining members


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

I being honest and not sugar coating it, im sure many of you agree,

Nick Griffin Is A [email protected] .


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Rick said:


> Going slightly off topic but, vote sensibly?
> 
> For who?


Outstanding question.


----------



## Smartin (Jun 16, 2009)

We seem to have a choice here.

1. A free country. Listen to what the BNP say, take in their policies, listen to the other parties and make our judgement based on what we hear and understand.

2. Do what turkeylad advocates. Ban them, don't give them any oxygen of publicity and pretend they don't exist.ut:

Well to be honest, we've tried to go down the road of number two and it ain't worked. Let's try number one and let the good ol' British public decide, shall we?

By the way, whoever suggested the BNP membership was made up of people with limited intelligence is wrong. I only know one member of that party and he is a successful businessman, nice family, two lovely kids and was the best landlord (as in house landlord) I could wish for.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> I being honest and not sugar coating it, im sure many of you agree,
> 
> Nick Griffin Is A [email protected] .


I thnk this implies one of his hands is useful which it clearly is not


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Smartin said:


> We seem to have a choice here.
> 
> 1. A free country. Listen to what the BNP say, take in their policies, listen to the other parties and make our judgement based on what we hear and understand.
> 
> ...


Please dont misquote me what İ have argued is that they are an illegal organisation and should be prosecuted as such. They should be treated in the same way as Gerry Adams prior to the peace Treaty.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> Please dont misquote me what İ have argued is that they are an illegal organisation and should be prosecuted as such. They should be treated in the same way as Gerry Adams prior to the peace Treaty.


You'd prefer it if they were blowing things up?


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Rick said:


> You'd prefer it if they were blowing things up?


Dont think İ said that but prior to thie Peace Treaty - Gerry Adams and Sinn Fein spokespersons were not able to be heard They were completely silenced in the media.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

turkeylad said:


> Dont think İ said that but prior to thie Peace Treaty - Gerry Adams and Sinn Fein spokespersons were not able to be heard They were completely silenced in the media.


I remember when Gerry Adams words had to be spoken by an actor... which was rather stupid TBH. You still got to hear what he said. Don't think I'd compare Nick Griffin to Adams though.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Watching it now with interest - just to see what rubbish they spout.
I once saw a BNP newsletter, it advised people not to watch Eastenders cos it had black people in it, and not to use certain products cos they had black people in the adverts!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> I thnk this implies one of his hands is useful which it clearly is not


Hahahaha! yup that's funny


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> I remember when Gerry Adams words had to be spoken by an actor... which was rather stupid TBH. You still got to hear what he said. Don't think I'd compare Nick Griffin to Adams though.


No Gerry Adams had intedrity!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Watching it now with interest - just to see what rubbish they spout.
> I once saw a BNP newsletter, it advised people not to watch Eastenders cos it had black people in it, and not to use certain products cos they had black people in the adverts!


Really? 

I am watching it too, first time! But i have no idea what the BNP is or the other people are or what they do


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Watching it now with interest - just to see what rubbish they spout.
> I once saw a BNP newsletter, it advised people not to watch Eastenders cos it had black people in it, and not to use certain products cos they had black people in the adverts!


to be fair they have changed alot. i don't agree with them but i would like this country so stop letting people in who scrounge of the state, nick all the council houses, or nick the low paid jobs. cuz i have paid tax for 6 yrs and am not even entitled to job seekers, but them lot are, i don't care what colour they are


----------



## origin_of_symmetry (Sep 19, 2009)

Watching it is pissing me off..... purely for the fact that Nick Griffin is basically denying what he's said in the past and claimed 'miquoting'

Do me a frickin favour mate!

He claims to be 'misunderstood' and 'vilified' and after spouting so much racial hatred he's resorted to backtracking his previous comments to try and get votes by saying 'I've changed my mind'

Absolutely disgusting. Once a racist, always a racist. 

I'm glad he's getting attacked on all sides. I hope he walks away from this with the stern realisation that the majority do not, and never will, like him and they certainly will not vote for him.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Wait is it already on?? It says it's not on for a couple of minutes on bbc wales ...


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

sequeena said:


> Wait is it already on?? It says it's not on for a couple of minutes on bbc wales ...


It started at 10:35 over here!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> It started at 10:35 over here!


Oh it just started at 11:05pm here, omg that man is annoying the hell out of me!!!!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Oh it just started at 11:05pm here, omg that man is annoying the hell out of me!!!!


The man's an idiot - he's going on about indigenous people - truth is, we're all mixed race of various kinds in the UK and always have been!! Even "Anglo-Saxon" is a mix.... and I have Welsh, Scottish and Jewish in my background.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> The man's an idiot - he's going on about indigenous people - truth is, we're all mixed race of various kinds in the UK and always have been!! Even "Anglo-Saxon" is a mix.... and I have Welsh, Scottish and Jewish in my background.


Got to give it to him, he has balls but seriously


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Ooooh now he's gay bashing!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Ooooh now he's gay bashing!


I haven't got that far yet


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

Unfortunately the panel has not come together to discredit Nick Griffin enough - he has come across as smarmy and arrogant but not as a fantasising conspiracy theoristas Jack Straw suggested.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Sylvestris Kennels said:


> Unfortunately the panel has not come together to discredit Nick Griffin enough - he has come across as smarmy and arrogant but not as a fantasising conspiracy theoristas Jack Straw suggested.


Trying to be too politically correct is my guess... on both sides.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> No Gerry Adams had intedrity!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by turkeylad said:


> No Gerry Adams had intedrity!


Whichever stance you take you have to admit he did.... agree or not.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Marcia said:


> I agree with you.
> 
> Even though i would never vote for thr BNP due to their racist ways, they deserve a chance to speak.
> 
> ...


Well said, i think everyone includeing them deserve a right to say what they think. The fact i dont agree, with a white only britain isnt the point.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Whichever stance you take you have to admit he did.... agree or not.


Well that's me done as far as this debate is concerned.


----------



## Nathan91 (Aug 17, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Ooooh now he's gay bashing!


He's such a disgusting bigot. I have no respect for anyone who hates like he hates. I cannot stand racism and homophobia. :cursing:


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Trying to be too politically correct is my guess... on both sides.


Yes I agree - I thought Jack Straw was particularly poor for such a strong politician - Baroness Warsi was good

I felt it was more of a bun fight, where seasoned politicians let their dislike and emotion effect their performance. I think it was a wasted opportunity, through what should have been solid and reasoned argument, to discredit the BNP.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Okay just watched it. I've never watched the show before but really enjoyed it. I think it was done brilliantly and Nick whatshisface has come away looking like the racist prat he is  So I'm happy and as Bonnie said, we Brits have too much common sense to allow a man like this to come into power!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

PS if anyone is interested BNP Wives is on Sky3 now


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I think that too much time was spent on trying to pull him down on things he has said in the past. We can all have views in the past which if pulled up on we would be less then pleased about and have nothing to do with our current thinking.

Nick Griffin's Tripoli exploit was in 1986 and his Ku Klux Klan platform sharing was in 2000. 

I would have preferred if less time was spent trying to "get him" over these things and more time was spent on pulling apart his current thinking.
Politicians are quite notorious as regards faux pas so I am sure if necessary each member of the panel could have made to squirm over some past demeanour or video footage.

I think as was said on This Week after the program that the audience was made up of metropolitan West Londoners and that the further away from London the more support the BNP have, so I think although it was a bun fight in the Question-time audience I doubt if he has actually damaged his core support.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Having watched it i agree he should have been allowed to say more because the total drivel that came out of his mouth when he was allowed to speak showed him up for what he is. ut:

I thought both the women on the panel did a great job  GOOoooooo Sisters


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I thought he didn't get a fair crack of the whip,and i still wouldn't trust him.But i did agree with him on the fact his party is willing to tackle imigration,whereas the other main party are ignoring the sittuation.*


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I thought he didn't get a fair crack of the whip,and i still wouldn't trust him.But i did agree with him on the fact his party is willing to tackle imigration,whereas the other main party are ignoring the sittuation.*


He didnt really elaborate on HOW they were going to tackle it though .

His statements about "indigenous" British people were laughable really. We have a rich and colourful history of immigration in this country so how far back do we go if we are going to remove "immigrants"

Clearly immigration needs addressing in this country but not the BNP way


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> He didnt really elaborate on HOW they were going to tackle it though .
> 
> His statements about "indigenous" British people were laughable really. We have a rich and colourful history of immigration in this country so how far back do we go if we are going to remove "immigrants"
> 
> Clearly immigration needs addressing in this country but not the BNP way


*But what is the BNP way? Going by what he said last night he's not saying only whites should stay in this country.*


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

I didn't watch question time last night, So really not in a position to comment on how it went!

But what I will say is that I think you could well be suprised at how many British people DO *agree* with many of the BNP *policies*, (note I said agree) I am not saying they are loyal supporters by a long chalk, but while things continue in this country as they are I think support for them will continue to grow! It certainly has done so in the last year or so! Time for the other parties to sit up and seriously take notice me finks!


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Can I just ask the question - and it is a genuine question that I dont know the answer to not just something to stir up the thread

Can white Police Officers join the Black Police Officers Association??


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

I think you will find that full membership of the BPA is open only to those of black, Asian or Middle Eastern origin.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

So that's legal then is it to have a club/association _just_ for black people?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Double trouble said:


> I didn't watch question time last night, So really not in a position to comment on how it went!
> 
> But what I will say is that I think you could well be suprised at how many British people DO *agree* with many of the BNP *policies*, (note I said agree) I am not saying they are loyal supporters by a long chalk, but while things continue in this country as they are I think support for them will continue to grow! It certainly has done so in the last year or so! Time for the other parties to sit up and seriously take notice me finks!


*


Double trouble said:



I think you will find that full membership of the BPA is open only to those of black, Asian or Middle Eastern origin.

Click to expand...

*

*So thats racist in itself and i agree with you about the amount of people voting for BNP but they are doing it for ALL the wrong reason.I would like to see Nick griffen interviewd on his own.*


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

hi all i didnt watch the programme because
it makes me cringe,and me and lou have the flu
i do believe in freedom of speech
but i think if they get a grip the holocost could happen again.
here in europe.
i dont think they should be on tv.
i dont think they should have accsess to kids and young minds.
i think the bbc should be ashamed of themselves.
some liberal twit has decided us hearing all that rubbish is healthy
i do have veiws on some subjects but i would keep them private.
love noogsy x
oh and a afterthought,
racisim is illegal in this country i would be arrested if i said some the things they believe the government does need to act on these people. xxxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

noogsy said:


> hi all i didnt watch the programme because
> it makes me cringe,and me and lou have the flu
> i do believe in freedom of speech
> but i think if they get a grip the holocost could happen again.
> ...


*Actualy not all he said was rubbish,and IF he had been given half the chance i would like to have heard more.*


----------



## Michelle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

Im glad he was allowed to speak, perhaps not enough! Fact is, I can't stand listening to the dribble that falls out of Browns mouth, and none of the other party leaders have any better to offer. Fact is BNP have been voted in to certain areas. This is a country of free speech and the right to vote. Everyone can't be happy all the time!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I think he did a fine job of showing just what a racist,homophobic nasty pompous ass he is

IF this party ever got into power our society would not survive- that is fact! 

The ONLY reason they have got 2 seats is because of the immigration - and that is the Governments fault - something they need to own up to and deal with - thats how they have snided their way in and will continue to grow.

I also saw a bit of BNP Wives on sky 3 - absolutley terrible.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> I think he did a fine job of showing just what a racist,homophobic nasty pompous ass he is
> 
> IF this party ever got into power our society would not survive- that is fact!
> 
> ...


*I've just been reading about Enoch Powells speech and its made me wonder if thats why the 3 main partied now won't discuss imigration openly.He got sacked for saying what he did.*


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *But what is the BNP way? Going by what he said last night he's not saying only whites should stay in this country.*


Janice surely you can see that the BNP are presenting a "moderate" view to win votes but that is not the core belief of their party they have just worked out that they can prey on the discontent of the British people to win a few extra votes.

I think he was treated with the respect and contempt a party that preaches rascism and homophobia deserve.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I've just been reading about Enoch Powells speech and its made me wonder if thats why the 3 main partied now won't discuss imigration openly.He got sacked for saying what he did.*


And there are other politicains who share 'certain' views! They dare not voice these in public though as it would be political suicide!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *I've just been reading about Enoch Powells speech and its made me wonder if thats why the 3 main partied now won't discuss imigration openly.He got sacked for saying what he did.*


They wont discuss it because they know they made some huge mistakes - they havent policed it and they havent put enough recources in place within the communities - and that is what has disgruntled people - and that is why people are voting for BNP - without actually knowing what they really stand for the BNP are USING people and lying about what there party really stands for.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> The ONLY reason they have got 2 seats is because of the immigration - and that is the Governments fault


Exactly. And if they carry on as they are doing, BNP will get more and more votes. None of the other parties seem to speak any sense on this matter for fear of being dubbed 'racist' etc IMO


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Double trouble said:


> And there are other politicains who share 'certain' views! They dare not voice these in public though as it would be political suicide!


*lol DT aint you glad sometimes we are of a certain age? i don't forget very easily.*


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I think _some_ of what he said made sense 
Britain _is_ getting lost ... he was right when he said that its racist that we arent allowed to be proud of being white and be able to show it , when other cultures are allowed to be openly proud of their colour

I have nothing against other cultures , but when we, as a country, allow ourselves to become swamped by them to the detriment of ourselves then the issue needs addressing


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Mese said:


> I think _some_ of what he said made sense
> Britain _is_ getting lost ... he was right when he said that its racist that we arent allowed to be proud of being white and be able to show it , when other cultures are allowed to be openly proud of their colour
> 
> I have nothing against other cultures , but when we, as a country, allow ourselves to become swamped by them to the detriment of ourselves then the issue needs addressing


Spot on. Could not agree more with you. I want to have pride in my country and to be able to show it.

Our history and culture are slipping through our fingers


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Mese said:


> I think _some_ of what he said made sense
> Britain _is_ getting lost ... he was right when he said that its racist that we arent allowed to be proud of being white and be able to show it , when other cultures are allowed to be openly proud of their colour
> 
> I have nothing against other cultures , but when we, as a country, allow ourselves to become swamped by them to the detriment of ourselves then the issue needs addressing


*The only point i will disagree with is the colour,i dont care if people are black pink blue or whatever.There are people in Britain that are of a different colour that have been here for many many generations and have the right to be called British.*


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *The only point i will disagree with is the colour,i dont care if people are black pink blue or whatever.There are people in Britain that are of a different colour that have been here for many many generations and have the right to be called British.*


I think the op may mean culture rather than colour.....


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *The only point i will disagree with is the colour,i dont care if people are black pink blue or whatever.There are people in Britain that are of a different colour that have been here for many many generations and have the right to be called British.*


Exactly Jan! but that is fundamentely what BNP do want - no colour other than white! - they dont believe in mixed relationships - they dont believe in same sex relationships - they want white supremecy(sp) ultimately IF they did get in power - yes immigration would stop - but we would have a whole heap of more problems that would far outweigh this.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *The only point i will disagree with is the colour,i dont care if people are black pink blue or whatever.There are people in Britain that are of a different colour that have been here for many many generations and have the right to be called British.*


not arguing that at all hun

My point is , this countries become so geared towards what other cultures need , that its ignoring what its native people need


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Exactly Jan! but that is fundamentely what BNP do want - no colour other than white! - they dont believe in mixed relationships - they dont believe in same sex relationships - they want white supremecy(sp) ultimately IF they did get in power - yes immigration would stop - but we would have a whole heap of more problems that would far outweigh this.


But I think if immigration is not controlled and stopped (at least for now) it will cause problems and generate hate, I really can see there being riots if something is not done


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Mese said:


> not arguing that at all hun
> 
> My point is , this countries become so geared towards what other cultures need , that its ignoring what its native peoples values are


I wouldnt disagree with that totally but are the BNP the answer to that, why does the response have to be so extreme?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I never saw this programme but I saw the coverage on the news of the protesters outside.... how hypocritical of them

Fighting hate with hate...


----------



## Michelle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

Mese said:


> I think _some_ of what he said made sense
> Britain _is_ getting lost ... he was right when he said that its racist that we arent allowed to be proud of being white and be able to show it , when other cultures are allowed to be openly proud of their colour
> 
> I have nothing against other cultures , but when we, as a country, allow ourselves to become swamped by them to the detriment of ourselves then the issue needs addressing


Agree with this 100%


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> I wouldnt disagree with that totally but are the BNP the answer to that, why does the response have to be so extreme?


There is no inbetween is there? no other party has the b*ll*cks to stand up and take action


----------



## Michelle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> I wouldnt disagree with that totally but are the BNP the answer to that, why does the response have to be so extreme?


Because its got to the Extreme. This country is falling apart, it needs to be sorted now before we completely loose it!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> But I think if immigration is not controlled and stopped (at least for now) it will cause problems and generate hate, I really can see there being riots if something is not done


I agree to some extent - yes there is a divide - but if the Goverment did something about it like capping immigration then I think this would help -lets look after the peope we already have here - however people need to not be blinded by the BNPs policies on this - they wouldnt just stop there! when they were the national front look at how they were.....I dont believe a party radically changes their belief system - underneath all the hype they are still the same rot.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I agree to some extent - yes there is a divide - but if the Goverment did something about it like capping immigration then I think this would help -lets look after the peope we already have here - however people need to not be blinded by the BNPs policies on this - they wouldnt just stop there! when they were the national front look at how they were.....I dont believe a party radically changes their belief system - underneath all the hype they are still the same rot.


Exactly, but there is no one willing to take the inbetween.. I think the moderate inbetween would be UKIP


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Michelle666 said:


> Because its got to the Extreme. This country is falling apart, it needs to be sorted now before we completely loose it!


This country is not falling apart.

My kids went to school this morning happy healthy and well fed.
My friend is having her chemo next week on the NHS

If you want to see a country falling apart consider the people being displaced by racial hatred or extreme natural disaters elsewhere in the world, living in tents (if they are lucky) no food, sanitation, medication.

I really don't think we have much to complain about.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I dont believe a party radically changes their belief system - underneath all the hype they are still the same rot.


Except for the Labour Party, of course, who changed their belief system quite considerably to gain power as New Labour, which is why, as has been pointed out, some people in deprived areas are turning to the far right.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Michelle666 said:


> Because its got to the Extreme. This country is falling apart, it needs to be sorted now before we completely loose it!


Think it as already gone too far myself! Could be we are past the point of no return! We have had a mamby pamby no b*lls approach for a long time now! PM.s are more worried about affairs that should be of no concern of ours. rather them sorting out their own home! Sucking up to the US seems to be the main role!!! Well you sure wouldn't get that with NG & BB! NOT that I want NG I add) But there again BB ain't much bothered about having the UK PM hanging out his jacksy me thinks!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Has History taught us nothing ?
isnt this how Hitler came into power ?

people in Germany became so disillusioned with what the other parties were saying and doing for them that Hitler and his kind became a kind of saviour of the people , the only one who would listen to what they wanted , and slowly but surely his party was elected in
madness ensued 

is that what the other political parties are going to allow to happen here ?
I seriously hope not


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Lulu's owner said:


> Except for the Labour Party, of course, who changed their belief system quite considerably to gain power as New Labour, which is why, as has been pointed out, some people in deprived areas are turning to the far right.


Yes thats true.. but is the BNP the answer?? do people really want to go back in time?? do we want to eradicate our multicultural society and breed hatred?


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Mese said:


> Has History taught us nothing ?
> isnt this how Hitler came into power ?
> 
> people in Germany became so disillusioned with what the other parties were saying and doing for them that Hitler and his kind became a kind of saviour of the people , the only one who would listen to what they wanted , and slowly but surely his party was elected in
> ...


I totally agree. They need to get their heads out their backsides and find their dangly bits


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

I am not one bit politically minded, I will hold my hands up and admit I have not voted for over 10 years, yes my vote is wasted and perhaps i should be more involved, but, how I see it we are the open door for all, we accept everyone into this country and this I dont agree with, when I can go shopping and have someone of a certain race come up to me and ask if I am paying cash for my shopping, if I am will I let them use their goverment issued FOOD vouchers on MY shopping and give them the cash in exchange so that they can go out buying luxuries, or when someone will practiacally destroy a house, building extensions that he has no permission to do, and when the matter is addressed can use the racist card time and time again, and get away with it, things that we could never get away with, there are umpteen incidences I can quote things that I have witnessed, and by people who have only been in this country for a matter of a few years. No I do not beleive in any form of cleansing, but I do beleive we have allowed too much, and the government (whatever party) needs to address the constant flow of imigrents.

Mo


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Yes thats true.. but is the BNP the answer?? do people really want to go back in time?? do we want to eradicate our multicultural society and breed hatred?


No, I wasn't meaning to suggest that. It was just a throwaway remark. However, I do think we should either plan properly for the massive increase in population that is currently occurring, by building more homes, for a start, or we should have policies to stabilise the population at its current level if we are not going to create the infrastructure needed for so many more people.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> This country is not falling apart.
> 
> My kids went to school this morning happy healthy and well fed.
> My friend is having her chemo next week on the NHS
> ...


When you children are the only English speaking children in the class at school Rainybowbow It will be interesting to see if you stand by your words! It is very easy to voice an opinion when you are least affected!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

moboyd said:


> I am not one bit politically minded, I will hold my hands up and admit I have not voted for over 10 years, yes my vote is wasted and perhaps i should be more involved, but, how I see it we are the open door for all, we accept everyone into this country and this I dont agree with, when I can go shopping and have someone of a certain race come up to me and ask if I am paying cash for my shopping, if I am will I let them use their goverment issued FOOD vouchers on MY shopping and give them the cash in exchange so that they can go out buying luxuries, or when someone will practiacally destroy a house, building extensions that he has no permission to do, and when the matter is addressed can use the racist card time and time again, and get away with it, things that we could never get away with, there are umpteen incidences I can quote things that I have witnessed, and by people who have only been in this country for a matter of a few years. No I do not beleive in any form of cleansing, but I do beleive we have allowed too much, and the government (whatever party) needs to address the constant flow of imigrents.
> 
> Mo


Yes I agree with that entirely. We have the same sort of problems in our town where one race of people can get away with anything and it's so unfair and local people are getting sick of it.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> This country is not falling apart.
> 
> My kids went to school this morning happy healthy and well fed.
> My friend is having her chemo next week on the NHS
> ...


*Sorry but i don't agree, just because we are better off then some countries doesn't mean we are well off.Remember people fought wars to make this country what its is,or should i say was.And we get nothing for nothing in this country its all paid for by the people in this country.well most of them.*


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> No, I wasn't meaning to suggest that. It was just a throwaway remark. However, I do think we should either plan properly for the massive increase in population that is currently occurring, by building more homes, for a start, or we should have policies to stabilise the population at its current level if we are not going to create the infrastructure needed for so many more people.


What increase in population?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Here we are.... proved my point of fighting hate with hate.... pathetic. 

Police injured in anti-BNP protest - Yahoo! News UK


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

There are MANY in this country that are on the breadline, and in what would be considered in poverty by some other countries standards. just because they have running water and a toilet does not mean they are well off.

Mo


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Double trouble said:


> When you children are the only English speaking children in the class at school Rainybowbow It will be interesting to see if you stand by your words! It is very easy to voice an opinion when you are least affected!


I think children are the ones we should look to tbo! they dont see colour, and are far more tolerant -


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Sorry but i don't agree, just because we are better off then some countries doesn't mean we are well off.Remember people fought wars to make this country what its is,or should i say was.And we get nothing for nothing in this country its all paid for by the people in this country.well most of them.*


I suppose the counter argument to that is the saying that "we are here because you were there" ie it all goes back to British imperialism, how the country's relative wealth was acquired by raping and pillaging the colonies, and black and Asian people were so impoverished in their own countries by our forebears' actions that they came here. However, regardless of history, I do think we are reaching the limits of the country's capacity to support any more people in terms of housing, water, fuel etc, especially as most migrants want to live in the overcrowded South East and refuse to live in, say, Scotland, where there is more room.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> What increase in population?


Crowded Britain heading for 70m as migration causes population to rise faster than ever before | Mail Online


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Crowded Britain heading for 70m as migration causes population to rise faster than ever before | Mail Online


Daily Mail (mouthpiece for the BNP) Please!!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> I think children are the ones we should look to tbo! they dont see colour, and are far more tolerant -


*Suzy i don't think its a matter of colour hun.People now have become so discontent at the way this country has gone downhill and dare i say neglected.And i for 1 will openly say i think they should close the borders.As for the amount of ilegal imigrants that are allowed to "get lost" in our communities i think its a joke.Other countries deal with this problem so why don't we?*


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> What increase in population?


I can see you're deprived of British newspapers out where you are! The big story at the weekend was official British Government figures just released by the ONS, population will go up by over 4 million to 65.6 million by 2018, passing 70 million by 2029 and 86 million by 2083, two thirds of which is attributable directly or indirectly to migration.


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

rds immigration and asylum


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> Daily Mail (mouthpiece for the BNP) Please!!!


No, official government statistics.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

I take it you live in Turkey? why there and not here? in the UK?

Mo


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> Daily Mail (mouthpiece for the BNP) Please!!!


Er, Ok

BBC NEWS | UK | UK population 'to rise to 71.6m'

UK population may grow by 4m over next decade : Directgov - Newsroom

Britain's population to hit 70 million by 2029 - Telegraph


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> rds immigration and asylum


Sorry, don't quite understand this post?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Lulu's owner said:


> No, I wasn't meaning to suggest that. It was just a throwaway remark. However, I do think we should either plan properly for the massive increase in population that is currently occurring, by building more homes, for a start, or we should have policies to stabilise the population at its current level if we are not going to create the infrastructure needed for so many more people.


Yes, again I agree - as I have previously stated we have not policed immigration it needs capping imo. I understand peoples frustration I feel it too but I also think that we dont always help ourselves either - its easy to blame immigration for all our problems but there are lots more


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> Sorry, don't quite understand this post?


Or me, could be the links to immigration 'control' at the bottom.. If it is, not all immigrants enter the country officially, they come in via all sorts of ways and are not accounted for


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Suzy i don't think its a matter of colour hun.People now have become so discontent at the way this country has gone downhill and dare i say neglected.And i for 1 will openly say i think they should close the borders.As for the amount of ilegal imigrants that are allowed to "get lost" in our communities i think its a joke.Other countries deal with this problem so why don't we?*


Again I agree - Immigration has reached a crescendo - but this is not the only problem - and the BNP would use this as a scapegoat and then hit us with there real beliefs which unfortunately is about colour.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

What I would worry about most when it comes to people's fears about freedom of speech for the likes of Nick Griffin....

The current administration seem hell bent on eroding our civil liberties.

If we allow them to curb our liberties further because of our fear and loathing of the likes of the BNP we will end up with thought crime and will be at least one step closer to allowing them total control over us.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Rick said:


> What I would worry about most when it comes to people's fears about freedom of speech for the likes of Nick Griffin....
> 
> The current administration seem hell bent on eroding our civil liberties.
> 
> If we allow them to curb our liberties further because of our fear and loathing of the likes of the BNP we will end up with thought crime and will be at least one step closer to allowing them total control over us.


I agree. People should be punished for their wrong actions, not their thoughts.


----------



## Michelle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> This country is not falling apart.
> 
> My kids went to school this morning happy healthy and well fed.
> My friend is having her chemo next week on the NHS
> ...


Well thats you, thats not the same story for everyone else in this country. My partner was made redundant this year like many others. He was given benefits of £20.00 a week. He has a mortgage to pay and children to support not to mention every other bill that needs paying... on the other hand there is a family round the corner who get everything paid for and don't work. Apparently they came to this country 10 months ago!

Perhaps thats extreme, but this is proberly why people vote for the BMP


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

our right of free speach will be eventually taken away , but I will guarantee other groups will have all the free speach they want because it will be seen as politically correct.

Mo


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Again I agree - Immigration has reached a crescendo - but this is not the only problem - and the BNP would use this as a scapegoat and then hit us with there real beliefs which unfortunately is about colour.


*I think history is repeating itself.Most of this was discussed in 1968 by Enoch Powell.*


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Michelle666 said:


> there is a family round the corner who get everything paid for and don't work. Apparently they came to this country 10 months ago!


Our benefits system is being exploited, by those from home and abroad.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *I think history is repeating itself.Most of this was discussed in 1968 by Enoch Powell.*


I have a mixed race relationship Jan as u know I dont want to be judged for my choice - I dont want to be frowned upon - I dont want my stepkids and future children to be judged or prosecuted I want them to have the same rights as I myself have so they can have a good life - If I voted BNP I dont think they would get that - and that worries me.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

We are the land of opportunity, as they say

Mo


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> I have a mixed race relationship Jan as u know I dont want to be judged for my choice - I dont want to be frowned upon - I dont want my stepkids and future children to be judged or prosecuted I want them to have the same rights as I myself have so they can have a good life - If I voted BNP I dont think they would get that - and that worries me.


*And i can understand suzy why you would be worried,as i stated earlier i don't trust the BNP,and i sure as hell wouldn't vote for them..having said that, i've never voted in my life.*


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I think the whole "Once a racist, always a racist" is complete rubbish.

Lets look at a former member of the KKK, the grand dragon at the time (I don't recall his name).
He used to sprad racial hatred, destroy black families and put his nazi symbol everywhere. After years of this, he made friends with a black catholic priest who converted him and showed him that black people were no different from white people, they still had thoughts, feelings and dreams.

The grand dragon left the KKK and became this priests best friend. He even went on to protesting against the KKK. Now that is what i call change. Instead of using the mob mentality against Nick Griffin and his crew, why not try to convert their ways somehow?

The KKK are much more worse than the BNP, so if we could change the way a former member of the KKK thought, why can't it work for the BNP?

Yes i agree that Britain has an immigration problem that needs sorting asap but sparking racial hatred isn't the right choice.

So that statement "Once a racist, always a racist" is a load of sh*t IMO.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I have a mixed race relationship Jan as u know I dont want to be judged for my choice - I dont want to be frowned upon - I dont want my stepkids and future children to be judged or prosecuted I want them to have the same rights as I myself have so they can have a good life - If I voted BNP I dont think they would get that - and that worries me.


This is totally understandable, I hate racism per se my concerns are the overpopulation that is showing due to the open door policy we have here, and in fact that these imigants get everything handed on a plate to them, when people are being overlooked in this country that are genuinly stuggling to keep their heads above water.

Mo


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *And i can understand suzy why you would be worried,as i stated earlier i don't trust the BNP,and i sure as hell wouldn't vote for them..having said that, i've never voted in my life.*


LOL Jan I dont trust any party! I think we need a peoples party!!! made up of real people who live in the real world - 

Its good to debate about it though and hear all sides, I think everyone is entitled to their opinion xxxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> LOL Jan I dont trust any party! I think we need a peoples party!!! made up of real people who live in the real world -
> 
> Its good to debate about it though and hear all sides, I think everyone is entitled to their opinion xxxx


*I think its about time i was primeminister(sp).*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *I think its about time i was primeminister(sp).*


Id vote for ya


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

moboyd said:


> This is totally understandable, I hate racism per se my concerns are the overpopulation that is showing due to the open door policy we have here, and in fact that these imigants get everything handed on a plate to them, when people are being overlooked in this country that are genuinly stuggling to keep their heads above water.
> 
> Mo


That is true! but I think this comes down also to a lot of other issues within this country that need addressing - not just immigrants although yes it is a huge part.

We also need to look at ourselves - Our lack of interest in wanting to work, the benefit system on a whole and those that abuse it (yes I know immigration is part of this too) we cannot just blame the current situ on immigrants.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Yes thats true.. but is the BNP the answer?? do people really want to go back in time?? do we want to eradicate our multicultural society and breed hatred?


I truly think that many do, unfortunately. There are many, many different nationalities, taking over large chunks of our country and there is a lot of unrest and "hatred" there already in some communities. I think that in many parts of the country this multiculturalism is something that many do in fact "hate". Perhaps it is not PC to say it for many people and many are not really racist but I feel many would be happy to vote for any party that would get their part of Britain back to "Englishness".

I think if the mainstream parties do not take this on board then the BNP may in fact gain a huge amount of support.

Question-time was a bear pit and the majority of people though recognising the potential killing machine that is the bear, nowadays tend to side with it, if it is being cruelly dealt with. Nick Griffin was subjected to bullying and although I disagree with his political stance, I still did not like to watch, supposedly educated people, baying for his blood. It was like the mob at the guillotine.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

05 October 2009: Even as reports suggest the governments new asylum model has only led to increased levels of destitution among the homeless and destitute asylum-seekers, the government has made it clear the asylum seekers will now face cuts in their support allowances.

Available information indicates the subsistence allowance for single over-25s will go down by 16 per cent, and will now be at par with the younger adults.

The new arrivals, previously receiving £42.16 a week, will now get £35.13. Even the allowance to single parents with one child has been frozen. They will now practically be left with £2 a week.

The cuts come at a time when the asylum seekers are already finding it tough; and refugee charities are struggling to meet the demand due an increase in the number of destitute asylum-seekers. It is believed at some places the number of inquiries from destitute asylum-seekers has, in fact, doubled since 2008.

Refugee Action only recently revealed the number of visits from destitute asylum-seekers almost doubled in a year at their centres in Portsmouth, Plymouth, Leicester, Nottingham, Manchester and Liverpool. Statistically speaking, the centers had 1,699 contacts from penniless asylum-seekers between April and June 2008. For the corresponding period in 2009, the number shot up to 3,082.

Justifying the decision, Border and Immigration Minister Phil Woolas claims the reductions are necessary to meet budgetary constraints, adding they had standardised the asylum support rate for all new asylum claims made by single adults.

He says they are not cutting the amount of money given to lone parent asylum-seeking families. In fact, the amount of money going to asylum-seeking children has gone up by 5.2 per cent this year and the majority of asylum seekers will have seen their support rate increase.

*Asylum seekers typically live in UK Border Agency accommodation and so have no housing costs, or water, gas or electricity bills.* In view of the difficult economic climate, support rates were reviewed this year to ensure that essential living needs of asylum seekers could be met within budgetary constraints, he asserts, adding asylum support rates are reviewed on an annual basis.

On the other hand, Conservative MP Philip Davies says the Government should focus more on removing failed asylum seekers at the first opportunity, and save money in the process.

The chief executive of the TaxPayers Alliance, Matthew Elliott, says the asylum seekers are costing taxpayers more and more every year; and it is financially unsustainable and socially unsatisfactory. As such, the root cause ofasylum problem must be tackled. The immigration policy needs be toughened up, he adds.

Now i would love for someone to pay all my bills


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

How would those that support the return of immigrants fill the gaps they would leave in some of our services like the NHS?

Alot of immigrants make a very valuable contribution to this country and have for many many years.

If you want to blame anyone for the ecomonic situation in this country blame the money grabbing so and so bankers who have bled us ordinary people dry, thats if you can find them as they are probably still out spending their million pound bonuses.


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

Sometimes IMO living in a democracy is not good - what about the history of what these people have done and the effect it has had on people and history of this country? I agree that they should crawl back under their stone- maybe then someone might step on the said stone.. I am a white English person; not Jewish, nor homosexual, nor a different colour skinned; I'm a brunette with grey eyes not blonde, although I am disabled, but was brought up not to sexist, racist, homophobic, or discrimatory so the BMP stands for everything I don't!


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

ally said:


> Sometimes IMO living in a democracy is not good - what about the history of what these people have done and the effect it has had on people and history of this country? I agree that they should crawl back under their stone- maybe then someone might step on the said stone.. I am a white English person; not Jewish, nor homosexual, nor a different colour skinned; I'm a brunette with grey eyes not blonde, although I am disabled, but was brought up not to sexist, racist, homophobic, or discrimatory so the BMP stands for everything I don't!


But as Winston Churchill said, democracy is the worst form of government except for all those others that have been tried. What's the alternative?


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

ally said:


> Sometimes IMO living in a democracy is not good


We cannot give up on democracy because someone has been given the right to say things we do not agree with.

So we will live under a dictator instead, will we? 
That *will* be more fun.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> How would those that support the return of immigrants fill the gaps they would leave in some of our services like the NHS?
> 
> Alot of immigrants make a very valuable contribution to this country and have for many many years.
> 
> If you want to blame anyone for the ecomonic situation in this country blame the money grabbing so and so bankers who have bled us ordinary people dry, thats if you can find them as they are probably still out spending their million pound bonuses.


*I for one don't doubt that for one min.And i don't say all imigrants should have to return to their country.But like it or not i do believe the imigration NEEDS to be sorted out.
Some people will argue that imigrants don't take the jobs of those born and raised here,but thats not the case.As my o/h's friend said yesterday, he was a kitchen fitter in london but lives local to us, now the wages were £50 per day,well the imigrants could aford to work for that wage as there were about 8 of them sharing 1 house.But o/h's friend not only had traveling to pay out of his wages but had a morgage and a family to keep.How could he do this on £50 a day?*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *I for one don't doubt that for one min.And i don't say all imigrants should have to return to their country.But like it or not i do believe the imigration NEEDS to be sorted out.
> Some people will argue that imigrants don't take the jobs of those born and raised here,but thats not the case.As my o/h's friend said yesterday, he was a kitchen fitter in london but lives local to us, now the wages were £50 per day,well the imigrants could aford to work for that wage as there were about 8 of them sharing 1 house.But o/h's friend not only had traveling to pay out of his wages but had a morgage and a family to keep.How could he do this on £50 a day?*


Fair point Jan - its swings and roundabouts


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

hi you dont have to be gordon brown and his accountant cronnies
you dont have to be brain of britian,
to realise somthing has to give 
if you come to this country with nothing.
not a penny paid into the system
but expect to get everything in return.
the system is going to buckle.
the nhs,benefits system,
and this shambles does need to be looked at
we need to be more like spain no money paid out
at all till you have worked for 15 years......im surish thats the system there.
the people responsible for the mess made need to stand up to the plate.
tony blair and his greedy wife have run away laughing at the moment 
but they will need to take responsibilty.....my opinion.
love noogsy xx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

noogsy said:


> hi you dont have to be gordon brown and his accountant cronnies
> you dont have to be brain of britian,
> to realise somthing has to give
> if you come to this country with nothing.
> ...


*Having said that you also have to take into account the thousands of british people that fiddle the system.Sure the politicians and the bankers have all dipped into money they shouldn't have ut so has joe public.*


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Having watched Question Time last night, a few things became clear to me. Firstly, that I honestly believe that the main reason people have voted for the BNP IS immigration, and this has been reflected in some of the talk radio stations this morning.

Britain is a small country, and we do NOT have limited resources. Some of my closest friends are black African and Asian. Having settled in this country, worked extremely hard and longer hours than some British people, are also proud to be part of our society and are also concerned about immigration.

Whether you are black, white, pink or sky blue with yellow spots, there must be some kind of control. Sadly, mis guided people have taken the BNP's stance on immigration, and voted with their feet, not understanding the racism behind their facade.

It's the failure of consecutive governments to address this problem, which have strengthened the BNP's support, and I completely agree with the Conservative representative that something must be done, before it is too late.

God help us if Nick Griffin and his hideous party continue to gather support and I fear that this could be the case.


----------



## exchangeandmart (Aug 5, 2009)

It was embarrassing to watch. What a silly silly man. I was especially amused by his repsonse to questions about his relations the the KKK - the ones he is friends with is non-violent. Oh. well. Thats alright then isnt it Mr.Griffin


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

exchangeandmart said:


> It was embarrassing to watch. What a silly silly man. I was especially amused by his repsonse to questions about his relations the the KKK - the ones he is friends with is non-violent. Oh. well. Thats alright then isnt it Mr.Griffin


Exactly my point. Did you know this before the programme aired?


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

I know immigration is a very touchy subject and everyone needs to be very careful about how they put things so as not to come across as racist or to offend anyone, so I'll try my best.

I think immigration is a huge problem and definitely needs to be sorted out. Where I live there are signs in Polish then translated into English in most of the blocks of flats around town, I am pretty sure the reverse is not true in other countries. I do not have any issues with any one race in particular this is just an example.

I want to make it clear I have no issues with people who come here to contribute to society I have problems with the ones who come here to be provided with housing and benefits. I also have a huge problem with the many lazy people in this country who make a career out of cheating the benefit system. In fact I don't actually have a problem with the spongers I have a problem with the government who make it not only possibly but also so easy.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

For the sake of balance, I'd also like to say I'm sick of tax avoiders and evaders, specially the filthy rich non-doms who make their money in this country and leave us little people to pay the taxes while they get off scott free.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

I get annoyed over all of this to be honest, and its probably based on the fact that my sister after working for 40 years found she had cancer had to fill in truckloads of paperwork, to get it returned and her go through it all again trying to get assistance, and dying before receiving a penny, yet next door to her a family was placed in the house with EVERYTHING being paid for and they had not long since entered the country, now someone tell me if that is fair.

mo


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

moboyd said:


> I get annoyed over all of this to be honest, and its probably based on the fact that my sister after working for 40 years found she had cancer had to fill in truckloads of paperwork, to get it returned and her go through it all again trying to get assistance, and dying before receiving a penny, yet next door to her a family was placed in the house with EVERYTHING being paid for and they had not long since entered the country, now someone tell me if that is fair.
> 
> mo


No, I agree with you that it's terrible your sister didn't get help at her time of need. I just think that it suits the rich if negative attention is concentrated on those at the bottom of the pile while they coin it in and plan to devastate our public services if they can get away with it.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

moboyd said:


> I get annoyed over all of this to be honest, and its probably based on the fact that my sister after working for 40 years found she had cancer had to fill in truckloads of paperwork, to get it returned and her go through it all again trying to get assistance, and dying before receiving a penny, yet next door to her a family was placed in the house with EVERYTHING being paid for and they had not long since entered the country, now someone tell me if that is fair.
> 
> mo


That is terrible and would make me very angry.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I agree we have a HUGE problem with immagration and something needs to be done about it but the BNP are certainly NOT the answer!

I hate racism in any shape or form and that is exactly what they are.

It might be frustrating when we see a family enter the country and be given everything on a plate but it's not their fault, OUR goverment did that and they should be to blame for the state the country is now in.

My daughter has recently come home telling me of a little Polish girl that has joined her class and I think it's wonderful, my daughter is now learning Polish words and learning about other cultures, languages and traditions, how can that be bad?

The views of the BNP make me sick, he said that homosexuality is creepy!

What sort of message is that to be setting to the youth of Britain, I certainly think he will lose the votes of the gay community for that comment!


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

moboyd said:


> I get annoyed over all of this to be honest, and its probably based on the fact that my sister after working for 40 years found she had cancer had to fill in truckloads of paperwork, to get it returned and her go through it all again trying to get assistance, and dying before receiving a penny, yet next door to her a family was placed in the house with EVERYTHING being paid for and they had not long since entered the country, now someone tell me if that is fair.
> 
> mo


Sadly this is not an isolated instance, and a great reason for the BNP to jump on the bandwagon. I blame the government (both Labour and Conservative), for not providing equality.

I am hoping to retire to France in a few years and I absolutely expect to learn the language, and be able to provide for myself and most importantly, to fit into their society and help to contribute to the French economy.

We cannot blame those who feel that Britain is a quick meal ticket! The majority do contribute and are hardworking people.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> I agree we have a HUGE problem with immagration and something needs to be done about it but the BNP are certainly NOT the answer!
> 
> I hate racism in any shape or form and that is exactly what they are.
> 
> ...


You're certainly right that the BNP are no friends of the gay community, but unfortunately, nor are some of the newcomers to this country, and as I'm sure you are aware, there is a worrying intolerance among certain groups.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I understand that yes which is why immigration needs to be tightened up.

Many people come into this country and provide a service, work hard for their money and respect our country and values and yes many do not.

We cannot blame all immigrants for the actions of a few.

What we need to be is be stricter on who we let into the country and ensure that they are able to provide for themselves etc.

I do not agree with immigrants being given a council house, nhs care and benifits but then again I do not agree with it being given to the minority of the British public who choose to sit on their backsides all day.

The majority of people are good, hard working and honest it's just a shame that the minority ruins it.

I am proud to be British and I am proud to live in a country where we provide equal opportunities for all people whatever their background and I want it to stay that way.

I am also proud to be a lesbian and could not care less if some small minded, un-educated politician feels that is creepy, I am a strong believer of equal rights and will continue to stand by my views.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> I understand that yes which is why immigration needs to be tightened up.
> 
> Many people come into this country and provide a service, work hard for their money and respect our country and values and yes many do not.
> 
> ...


Fabulous post, couldn't agree more.  (except apart from snogging a mate when drunk i am straight )


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Mind you, the BNP have quite a few gays in their ranks for such professed homophobes, don't they? The one who made the naughty film for example?


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Fabulous post, couldn't agree more.  (except apart from snogging a mate when drunk i am straight )


Thank you 

Think we have all had them drunk moments lol, I once snogged a male friend when drunk lol!


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> Mind you, the BNP have quite a few gays in their ranks for such professed homophobes, don't they? The one who made the naughty film for example?


Yes it's all double standards with them.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Nina said:


> Sadly this is not an isolated instance, and a great reason for the BNP to jump on the bandwagon. I blame the government (both Labour and Conservative), for not providing equality.
> 
> I am hoping to retire to France in a few years and I absolutely expect to learn the language, and be able to provide for myself and most importantly, to fit into their society and help to contribute to the French economy.
> 
> We cannot blame those who feel that Britain is a quick meal ticket! The majority do contribute and are hardworking people.



*At the expence of british workers as i stated earlier.*


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Thank you
> 
> Think we have all had them drunk moments lol, I once snogged a male friend when drunk lol!


   
:001_tt2:


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> *At the expence of british workers as i stated earlier.*


There are so many British workers who wont get off their lazy arses to do a days work Janice - I see it day in day out where I live - they claim this that and the other instead of finding a bit of self respect and doing a decent days work - I dont blame the immigrants for taking the vacant jobs when clearly some of the British dont want them!!


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

It's true, there are a lot of workshy in the country.

I have no issue with anyone coming here and working to support themseves. As far as i am concerned the UK is a land mass and I don't see how we have any right to it over anyone else.

The social structures we have built up though are a different matter and they are being abused by immigrants and the indigenous alike.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I think its hard for immigrants - If they don't work, then they are lazy, then if they do, they take our jobs!

A lot of immigrants, especially the Polish are really hard workers, and do jobs for a pittance of what the British woul do it for - so they work harder, and get paid less.

I think they have a right to the NHS once they have been designated as being 'allowed' to stay in the country.

I have more of a problem with the people of thier own country doing sod all, because you can't have much faith if all you want to do is exploit the services. Many immingrants come over to make a better life, something that we have but yet people still choose to be lazy.

As for the BNP - Racists who I hope never get higher than they are.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Jo P said:


> There are so many British workers who wont get off their lazy arses to do a days work Janice - I see it day in day out where I live - they claim this that and the other instead of finding a bit of self respect and doing a decent days work - I dont blame the immigrants for taking the vacant jobs when clearly some of the British dont want them!!


*I don't blame the imigrants either,what is wrong is that they will do the work for a small wage because they can.I know my hubby and i couldn't live on the wages they work for,but they can because they club together.*


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I don't blame the imigrants either,what is wrong is that they will do the work for a small wage because they can.I know my hubby and i couldn't live on the wages they work for,but they can because they club together.*


Thats a bit sweeping statement...you cant blame people for taking the meagre wage offered to them and making do with it! Its hard for anyone to live with little and it is very often just as hard for immigrants! If they manage it better its maybe because they are be more resourceful, who knows.
Many immigrants are isolated and do not club together... Only certain communities tend to stick a bit together but it does not mean they share their financial resources or even give each other good deals trust me!
And I am sure some English people have the possibility to "club" together...

x


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

Rick said:


> . As far as i am concerned the UK is a land mass and I don't see how we have any right to it over anyone else.
> 
> The social structures we have built up though are a different matter and they are being abused by immigrants and the indigenous alike.


Totally agree with this!

People are abusing the system every day but I do not feel that immigration got anything to do with it!

To be an immigrant is not an easy choice of life; you have to leave your family, your country and build a life for yourself. You dont have the work contacts other people would have or that you would have in your country. You dont have the family support that you would have in your country.
It is a hard choice and most immigrants deserve praise for taking that route especially when the country they come from is so far and so different from Britain. They often come with a "hard-working spirit" to make a better life for themselves.
To me its fair share, if you are ready to make that big a change in your life to find a better life then fair deal. 
If people are winging about it well it is up to them to get up their arse and do the same.

xx


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I cant blame them for flooding into the country but i can blame this country, ime sorry but we are a soft touch if we wanted to build a better life in another country they wouldnt have us unless we could go in a contribute to their country, for as many immigrants that come over here and work there are a hell of a lot more that come in and live off us and i have solid proof of that.

We need to get the british lazy arses into work, they have to take what is offered or stop benefits and stop so many immigrants coming in to this country, sit back and watch this country get back to how it was.


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> I cant blame them for flooding into the country but i can blame this country, ime sorry but we are a soft touch if we wanted to build a better life in another country they wouldnt have us unless we could go in a contribute to their country, for as many immigrants that come over here and work there are a hell of a lot more that come in and live off us and i have solid proof of that.
> 
> We need to get the british lazy arses into work, they have to take what is offered or stop benefits and stop so many immigrants coming in to this country, sit back and watch this country get back to how it was.


I agree Excellant post


----------



## Apollo1 (May 23, 2009)

Nina said:


> Since we all live in a democracy and pride ourselves on freedom of speech, is it right that the BBC has allowed Nick Griffin from the BNP party a place on Question Time?
> 
> One anti-fascist group has already said it will stage a demonstration outside Broadcasting House to protest against the BBC's decision. They stated that the BBC were being "complacent and naive" by treating the BNP as a "normal political party!
> 
> ...


As a gay fella in a mutlti racial civil partnership! this man makes me nervous about the future! it seems this BNP group is building momentum!! i hope they never get any serious power!! i can strongly sympathize with the
protests and can see why they get volatile but i would never condone violence to solve political issues!!

im all for David C!!!, been labour all my life but i think its times for a good change!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> for as many immigrants that come over here and work there are a hell of a lot more that come in and live off us and i have solid proof of that.
> .


I would not put it like that, I think it is very unfair to consider the majority of immigrants are lazy arse!
But I agree there need to be rules to ensure people dont live off the system generally, brits or not... but on that note my personal and professional experience and knowledge is that most welfare benefits and other "advantages" are not available at all to most immigrants and therefore working, contributing and living off their own means is their only option...

I think one major issue in this country is the lack of cohesion, the lack of culture and it impacts on the way British people view immigration. 
There are many different cultures here and many seem closed to each other; people here are far too afraid, in my opinion, to offend others and not be politically correct; they want to respect every view, every culture, every religious belief but we end up with a melting pot that has not melted at all; we end up with many cultures next to each other unable to understand each other and frustrated at each other and a lack of coherence, meaning, in the country itself.

xx


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Oblada said:


> To be an immigrant is not an easy choice of life; you have to leave your family, your country and build a life for yourself. You dont have the work contacts other people would have or that you would have in your country. You dont have the family support that you would have in your country.
> It is a hard choice and most immigrants deserve praise for taking that route especially when the country they come from is so far and so different from Britain. They often come with a "hard-working spirit" to make a better life for themselves.
> To me its fair share, if you are ready to make that big a change in your life to find a better life then fair deal.
> If people are winging about it well it is up to them to get up their arse and do the same.
> ...


Agreed.

I would like to see a better effort to integrate on their part though.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Oblada said:


> I would not put it like that, I think it is very unfair to consider the majority of immigrants are lazy arse!
> But I agree there need to be rules to ensure people dont live off the system generally, brits or not... but on that note my personal and professional experience and knowledge is that most welfare benefits and other "advantages" are not available at all to most immigrants and therefore working, contributing and living off their own means is their only option...
> 
> I think one major issue in this country is the lack of cohesion, the lack of culture and it impacts on the way British people view immigration.
> ...


*We have had a multi culture in this country for donkies years,but its only now becoming a problem because the rules don't work both ways.More of out rights are being taken away from us and given to others..As the old saying goes " when in rome do as the romans do".*


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *We have had a multi culture in this country for donkies years,but its only now becoming a problem because the rules don't work both ways.More of out rights are being taken away from us and given to others..As the old saying goes " when in rome do as the romans do".*


I agree couldn't have put it better myself


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

Rick said:


> I would like to see a better effort to integrate on their part though.


I would certainly agree with that too but I think, personally, that one thing (among others!) that is hindering this integration is the too politically correct attitude.
Of course we should respect everyone and their beliefs.
But sometimes it goes too far and this country is left with nothing that allows for its people to feel connected.

Look at France (I am French ); we treated the muslim question with far less tact and soft touch than England did and the result is that we have far less terrorist issues in France than in the UK.
Of course it is a question of balance; not to respect can cause anger and exclusion, but to try to respect and accept everything and anything can also, in my view, hinder inclusion and integration...


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

I havent read much of the thread and although I dont agree with what the BNP stands for I beleive we should give them a platform to be questioned on question time.

The BNP do exploit our fears regarding terrorists, immigration and many other things which we may worry about to win votes, but this goes to show that our current government need to do more themselves to solve these problems and then maybe the BNP wouldnt get as many votes.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Oblada said:


> I would not put it like that, I think it is very unfair to consider the majority of immigrants are lazy arse!
> But I agree there need to be rules to ensure people dont live off the system generally, brits or not... but on that note my personal and professional experience and knowledge is that most welfare benefits and other "advantages" are not available at all to most immigrants and therefore working, contributing and living off their own means is their only option...
> 
> I think one major issue in this country is the lack of cohesion, the lack of culture and it impacts on the way British people view immigration.
> ...


It was actually the british i was refering to there are many that are lazy incouraged by our too slack system i.e benefits being given too readily i was not meaning the immigrants as ime sure there are plenty of them we have hard working brits and ime sure hard working immigrants.

I dont agree and will never agree with a lot of the cultures of some and if it makes me racist not to agree to women being second class citizens, do not agree that if a daughter of an islamic wont marry the fathers choice of husband then its ok to kill her, i could go on well then yes i must be racist. I do understand other cultures i just dont agree with it.

If there are no advantages or benefits to immigrants well glad to hear it we wouldnt have such luxury in another country.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *We have had a multi culture in this country for donkies years,but its only now becoming a problem because the rules don't work both ways.More of out rights are being taken away from us and given to others..As the old saying goes " when in rome do as the romans do".*


There is also a problem of perception, portrayal by the media, the public, the politicians.

To some brits, immigrants are lazy arses getting all the benefits and stealing jobs...
To some immigrants, brits are lazy arses enjoying all their silly welfare benefits, not working when they could, drinking and accumulating debts....
A difficult starting point for a respectful and inclusive society.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> I cant blame them for flooding into the country but i can blame this country, ime sorry but we are a soft touch if we wanted to build a better life in another country they wouldnt have us unless we could go in a contribute to their country, for as many immigrants that come over here and work there are a hell of a lot more that come in and live off us and i have solid proof of that.
> 
> We need to get the british lazy arses into work, they have to take what is offered or stop benefits and stop so many immigrants coming in to this country, sit back and watch this country get back to how it was.


 Its those in power NOW that need to make some changes to ensure that parties like the BNP do NOT have the annumition to gain seats and ultimately power - and immigration is something they HAVE to tackle now -


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I really don't no why they had him on, he was not given a chance to make his views clear, I think BBC had him on just to get people watching. It did not proof anything as he was not given a chance to debate other subjects.

I'm no wiser now about BNP than I was before the programme, it was very badly produced.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *We have had a multi culture in this country for donkies years,but its only now becoming a problem because the rules don't work both ways.More of out rights are being taken away from us and given to others..As the old saying goes " when in rome do as the romans do".*


Nail on the head, well said


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

The damage was done many,many years ago when the first immigrants were allowed in why's and wherefor's i cannot begin to understand and we are now paying the price, how can we begin to integrate and understand certain cultures with people that dont give a sh*te that will walk onto a train pull a cord and blow the whole lot up, ime sorry i will never integrate with such people however racist that may be i really dont care.


----------



## bulgill123 (Oct 24, 2009)

"Truth be told i am not sure what they even stand for" .This statement is typical of the british public, Not sure ! Have not got a clue more like.This country is sinking under the weight of uncontrolled immigration.Schools, dentists and the N.H.S are struggling to cope with demand. This is not scaremongering or racism it is FACT. I am not a member of the B.N.P, never have been ,never will be , but for people to make ignorant assumptions of other peoples intellect regarding something they believe in fundamentally wrong. (especially when the person who throws the mud is no Albert Einstein herself, Light ,not Like). Remember this: The best ship in the world will sink if you pile enough people on it.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

bulgill123 said:


> "Truth be told i am not sure what they even stand for" .This statement is typical of the british public, Not sure ! Have not got a clue more like.This country is sinking under the weight of uncontrolled immigration.Schools, dentists and the N.H.S are struggling to cope with demand. This is not scaremongering or racism it is FACT. I am not a member of the B.N.P, never have been ,never will be , but for people to make ignorant assumptions of other peoples intellect regarding something they believe in fundamentally wrong. (especially when the person who throws the mud is no Albert Einstein herself, Light ,not Like). Remember this: The best ship in the world will sink if you pile enough people on it.


*I couldn't agree more.Some people just refuse to open their eyes to whats going on under their own noses.*


----------



## bairdy144 (Sep 1, 2009)

hi,
Whats all the fuss about, the BNP will never be in power. But as for the part about nationals not wanting to work for the minimum wage, the only people who benefited from bringing immigrants in were the fat cats who lined their pockets with cheap labour.
( or should that be slave labour).Is this not a form of slavery in it's own. ( terrible working conditions, crazy hours, bad accomadation and no rights what so ever and if they don't like it hey we'll bring in some more) But who cares, there just immigrants Have a long think about your minimum wage, not just the affect it has on the nationals but the immigrants it's abusing and using. Equal rights for everyone. Not in my life time


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

bairdy144 said:


> hi,
> Whats all the fuss about, the BNP will never be in power. But as for the part about nationals not wanting to work for the minimum wage, the only people who benefited from bringing immigrants in were the fat cats who lined their pockets with cheap labour.
> ( or should that be slave labour).Is this not a form of slavery in it's own. ( terrible working conditions, crazy hours, bad accomadation and no rights what so ever and if they don't like it hey we'll bring in some more) But who cares, there just immigrants Have a long think about your minimum wage, not just the affect it has on the nationals but the immigrants it's abusing and using. Equal rights for everyone. Not in my life time


I agree

and anyone else who think Immigrants all have a charmed life over here should maybe read this

Tragedy of the cockle pickers ruled by ruthless gangmasters - Times Online


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> The damage was done many,many years ago when the first immigrants were allowed in why's and wherefor's i cannot begin to understand and we are now paying the price, how can we begin to integrate and understand certain cultures with people that dont give a sh*te that will walk onto a train pull a cord and blow the whole lot up, ime sorry i will never integrate with such people however racist that may be i really dont care.


You speak a lot of truth, I get very cross that people come here don't not want integrate with us and won't learn to speak english and expect us to keep them. While some of our low paid people have to struggle to make ends meet.

I'll shut up now or I could really get on my high horse.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> I agree
> 
> and anyone else who think Immigrants all have a charmed life over here should maybe read this
> 
> Tragedy of the cockle pickers ruled by ruthless gangmasters - Times Online


Well perhaps they should have stayed in there own country.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> Well perhaps they should have stayed in there own country.


Maybe we all colonialists should have stayed in our own bloody countries too?
Maybe everyone should stay in the same social state they are brought up in; maybe everyone stays in their own "country", regardless of how the conditions of living there are, and everyone who is born poor stays this way too.
Because lets face it if they were born is a country where there is no work, no possibility of social evolution, no place for their beliefs etc it was their fault wasnt it??

Happy Paws - it is a very narrow minded way of seeing things and to be honest it does make me quite mad to see that kind of attitude...sad!


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> *Well perhaps they should have stayed in there own country*.


Or maybe the right thing to do is treat people a little better!

I can't believe you are advocating letting them die because they were immigrants - that's rather bigoted

I find your attitude rather distasteful.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> The damage was done many,many years ago when the first immigrants were allowed in why's and wherefor's i cannot begin to understand and we are now paying the price, how can we begin to integrate and understand certain cultures with people that dont give a sh*te that will walk onto a train pull a cord and blow the whole lot up, ime sorry i will never integrate with such people however racist that may be i really dont care.


Lets all stay within our own little "country" (which after all is only a piece of land with a bit of culture and social structure sprinkled on top) and ignore the rest of the world...thats the way forward!

I agree that there are immigrants that do not integrate and do not respect the culture but why banish a whole crowd for the misdemeanours of a few?
There are many brits who do not respect anything and anyone and are not per say integrated either (and I would also question their ability to speak English)!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> Well perhaps they should have stayed in there own country.


So you think they deserved to die 

Do you not understand the circumstances people come over here like that from.

That they are preyed on, promised a better life shipped here under terrible conditions and then exploited to within an inch of their lives.

Shame on you for that comment. Hope you never find yourself penniless and desperate.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> So you think they deserved to die
> 
> Do you not understand the circumstances people come over here like that from.
> 
> ...


I must agree with you Rainy, I am very rarely shocked by what people say but that was pointless and heartless


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sylvestris Kennels said:


> Or maybe the right thing to do is treat people a little better!
> 
> I can't believe you are advocating letting them die because they were immigrants - that's rather bigoted
> 
> I find your attitude rather distasteful.


I never said let them die, and I resent you saying that.:cursing:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> I must agree with you Rainy, I am very rarely shocked by what people say but that was pointless and heartless


Most shocking statement i have ever seen on here to be honest.


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> I never said let them die, and I resent you saying that.:cursing:


You said this below



Happy Paws said:


> Well perhaps they should have stayed in there own country.


Regarding the death of 19 cockle pickers

_SHORTLY after 3pm on Thursday, a group of more than 30 Chinese could be seen striding across the shores of Morecambe Bay. They wore green waterproofs, clutched rakes in their hands and were dragging a dinghy. 
Ahead of them stretched miles of sand and mud, a few remaining hours of daylight and a long, laborious shift searching for cockles. If they knew that by 8.30pm the tide would be lapping at their feet and surging powerfully through the criss-cross of gullies behind them, they showed no sign of it.

They were, it seems, being sent out in treacherous conditions unaware of the danger. By morning, *19 would be dead.* _

Just because they were immigrants!

You can resent me saying you are bigoted all you like - but you are!


----------



## Nathan91 (Aug 17, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> Well perhaps they should have stayed in there own country.




Thats an awful thing to say!


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Shall i close the thread then.. or are we still in debate mode?


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> Shall i close the thread then.. or are we still in debate mode?


debate mode - sorry


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Oblada said:


> Maybe we all colonialists should have stayed in our own bloody countries too?
> Maybe everyone should stay in the same social state they are brought up in; maybe everyone stays in their own "country", regardless of how the conditions of living there are, and everyone who is born poor stays this way too.
> Because lets face it if they were born is a country where there is no work, no possibility of social evolution, no place for their beliefs etc it was their fault wasnt it??
> 
> Happy Paws - it is a very narrow minded way of seeing things and to be honest it does make me quite mad to see that kind of attitude...sad!


No it wasnt their fault but it wasnt our fault either why should we be the country that allows so many immigrants in that we are bursting at the seams.
Many british are fleeing this country for a better life i never thought it would come to that but sadly it has, but the only brits that could have that luxury are the ones that can support themselves by having the right jobs to contribute to the country, so for the ones through no fault of their own disabled ect have to stay here and grin and bare it. No one will save us from a run down countrywith no jobs.

I dont think its a narrow minded way of looking at it its looking at it through the eyes of a british citizen that can see how the country is, by the bleeding hearts of this world. Yes these people were killed and that was awfull but ask the families of the victims of the suicide bombers to feel sympathy many innocent british lives have been lost by the "good old british" government.


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Everyone has their own opinion on things, and it is unfair to throw personal insults and comments at other peoples because they have a different opinion than yourself.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> No it wasnt their fault but it wasnt our fault either why should we be the country that allows so many immigrants in that we are bursting at the seams.
> Many british are fleeing this country for a better life i never thought it would come to that but sadly it has, but the only brits that could have that luxury are the ones that can support themselves by having the right jobs to contribute to the country, so for the ones through no fault of their own disabled ect have to stay here and grin and bare it. No one will save us from a run down countrywith no jobs.
> 
> I dont think its a narrow minded way of looking at it its looking at it through the eyes of a british citizen that can see how the country is, by the bleeding hearts of this world. Yes these people were killed and that was awfull but ask the families of the victims of the suicide bombers to feel sympathy many innocent british lives have been lost by the "good old british" government.


A lot of brits are not fleeing the country, but simply doing the thing immigrants do: getting the courage to go where they believe they can build the life they wish for themselves and their family. Their motivation I am sure is more about financial reward, culture, conditions of living than "because" if the immigration here.

I can see that clearly there are quite a lot of bad feeling in this country regarding immigration; I think the problem is a lot of that is based on mistaken assumptions and quick judgements and bad feelings is more likely to create more problems (such as terrorists attacks) than anything else..its a vicious circle that the immigrants may not have started on their own....


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sylvestris Kennels said:


> You said this below
> 
> Regarding the death of 19 cockle pickers
> 
> ...


We are all allowed our own option, don't we have free speech in this country, and If you want to call me bigoted carry on. I've decided I don't care.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> We are all allowed our own option, don't we have free speech in this country, and If you want to call me bigoted carry on. I've decided I don't care.


Yes you are allowed your opinion for sure and we are allowed to be shocked by it and to disagree.


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

petforum said:


> Everyone has their own opinion on things, and it is unfair to throw personal insults and comments at other peoples because they have a different opinion than yourself.


I find it distasteful that a PF member should suggest that if immigrants had stayed in their own country they would not have died working in ours - especially in a situation were 19 people died in a single event. This is intolerance, or bigoted - if someone does not want to be called that then they shouldn't be that.

Your post seems to support Happy Paws comments.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Oblada said:


> A lot of brits are not fleeing the country, but simply doing the thing immigrants do: getting the courage to go where they believe they can build the life they wish for themselves and their family. Their motivation I am sure is more about financial reward, culture, conditions of living than "because" if the immigration here.
> 
> I can see that clearly there are quite a lot of bad feeling in this country regarding immigration; I think the problem is a lot of that is based on mistaken assumptions and quick judgements and bad feelings is more likely to create more problems (such as terrorists attacks) than anything else..its a vicious circle that the immigrants may not have started on their own....


If you asked people who are thinking of immigrating right now why? i can guarentee what the answer will be, for a better life, what is there in this country anymore and i dont want to bring my children up in a country like this.


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> We are all allowed our own option, don't we have free speech in this country, and If you want to call me bigoted carry on. I've decided I don't care.


Wow - I had actually hoped you didn't read the article and were posting il-informed - but to maintain the point is....well....sad...for you and anybody that knows you. I am ashamed to live in the same nation.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Sylvestris Kennels said:


> Wow - I had actually hoped you didn't read the article and were posting il-informed - but to maintain the point is....well....sad...for you and anybody that knows you. I am ashamed to live in the same nation.


This thread has actually been going for a long time now with peoples opinions not always agreeable but now you are getting personal and its going to be closed if you arnt carefull


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

I can't believe people just watched as someone was brutally humiliated the other night on Question Time in front of 8 million people.

Who ever picked out David Dimbleby's tie has some serious answering to do.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> If you asked people who are thinking of immigrating right now why? i can guarentee what the answer will be, for a better life, what is there in this country anymore and i dont want to bring my children up in a country like this.


I understand there are areas that have been more affected but i hate to see the whole Country being condemned because our Government can't get it's act together and manage immigration better.

I love where i live, it is truly multi cultural because of the students and the fact its a big research and development area and agricultural too. I don't feel engulfed or threatened. I have never felt i have had my Britishness opressed, i am a very proud Brit and love nothing better than a bit of flag flying.

It is not the same for the whole country.

I feel for those that leave it may be a case of the grass appearing greener.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Barney said:


> I can't believe people just watched as someone was brutally humiliated the other night on Question Time in front of 8 million people.
> 
> Who ever picked out David Dimbleby's tie has some serious answering to do.


I did :blushing:what was wrong with it


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> This thread has *actually* been going for a long time now with peoples opinions not always agreeable but now you are getting personal and its going to be closed if you arnt carefull


I know, I first posted on page 4 - this is my 15th post in this thread, so ACTUALLY I have been involved in the discussion longer than you.

Bigoted is not a swear word, or name calling (like tw*t, for instance) it is a description of a persons' views.

Bigoted means intolerant, the poster above (*sorry that reads like you haeveymolly - it was not you*) inferred if immigrants didn't want to die the horrible avoidable death they did (and I will quote directly so there is no opportunity for mistake, to avoid Nick Griffin-esk! arguments of mis-quotation)



Happy Paws said:


> Well perhaps they should have stayed in there own country.


That is the full quote from start to finish - not shorted, added to or edited.

Do you to advocate allowing 19 cockle pickers to die, because they are immigrants?


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

Barney said:


> I can't believe people just watched as someone was brutally humiliated the other night on Question Time in front of 8 million people.
> 
> Who ever picked out David Dimbleby's tie has some serious answering to do.


Teehee - Nice!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> I understand there are areas that have been more affected but i hate to see the whole Country being condemned because our Government can't get it's act together and manage immigration better.
> 
> I love where i live, it is truly multi cultural because of the students and the fact its a big research and development area and agricultural too. I don't feel engulfed or threatened. I have never felt i have had my Britishness opressed, i am a very proud Brit and love nothing better than a bit of flag flying.
> 
> ...


I have friends in canada, friends and cousins in australia and believe me the grass is greener my canadian friends are canadians and cant believe what they hear about this country and i mean cant believe they ring or email me asking if its true they cant get to grips the way this country runs the famous line from them is "oh god we would never get away with that" the times they have come over london being a must for them they loved the place and when i tell them " i wouldnt take you there anymore it saddens them, as you say a bit of flag flying and a proud brit thats what i once felt and thats why i feel strong about whats happening because sadly i dont anymore.

My friends and cousins in oz no way would they ever ever live over here again. We can see how the country has gone and we live with it every day but to them its shocking.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> I have friends in canada, friends and cousins in australia and believe me the grass is greener my canadian friends are canadians and cant believe what they hear about this country and i mean cant believe they ring or email me asking if its true they cant get to grips the way this country runs the famous line from them is "oh god we would never get away with that" the times they have come over london being a must for them they loved the place and when i tell them " i wouldnt take you there anymore it saddens them, as you say a bit of flag flying and a proud brit thats what i once felt and thats why i feel strong about whats happening because sadly i dont anymore.
> 
> My friends and cousins in oz no way would they ever ever live over here again. We can see how the country has gone and we live with it every day but to them its shocking.


I grew up in North London and my parents moved to Hertfordshire because it was going downhill there.

That was 25 years ago and had NOTHING to do with immigrants.

I just don't believe you can blame this countries failings on immigrants.

I think it is an easy way of ignoring the real issues here.


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

"Churchill, can you really save me money on my car insurance?"

"Ohhhh yes"

"I wouldn't believe everything he says - he told me he was on the front page of the BNP website!"


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Sylvestris Kennels said:


> I know, I first posted on page 4 - this is my 15th post in this thread, so ACTUALLY I have been involved in the discussion longer than you.
> 
> Bigoted is not a swear word, or name calling (like tw*t, for instance) it is a description of a persons' views.
> 
> ...


I wasnt saying you hadnt been on from the start cant see where i made a comment that might make you think that anyway. . . ok


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> I grew up in North London and my parents moved to Hertfordshire because it was going downhill there.
> 
> That was 25 years ago and had NOTHING to do with immigrants.
> 
> ...


No i dont just blame it on the immigrants not at all i think the posts have just sort of gone that way, no theres much more that going on on this country. The government allowing our own people to bring the country down.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> No i dont just blame it on the immigrants not at all i think the posts have just sort of gone that way, no theres much more that going on on this country. The government allowing our own people to bring the country down.


Exactly, we are turning into a nation of armchair politicians.

No point everyone moaning about it. Think we ought to start burning bras again


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> I wasnt saying you hadnt been on from the start cant see where i made a comment that might make you think that anyway. . . *ok*


ok


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Exactly, we are turning into a nation of armchair politicians.
> 
> No point everyone moaning about it. *Think we ought to start burning bras again *


You'll need one of these. Might as well get some heat out of them - in todays low carbon society.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Exactly, we are turning into a nation of armchair politicians.
> 
> No point everyone moaning about it. Think we ought to start burning bras again


Mine wouldnt give much smoke out:blushing::blushing:


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

You do have to give Nick Griffin a lot of credit for his commitment to the BNP cause.

Even one of his eyes is permanently looking to the far right.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Sylvestris Kennels said:


> You'll need one of these. Might as well get some heat out of them - in todays low carbon society.


How big do you think my Bras are 



haeveymolly said:


> Mine wouldnt give much smoke out:blushing::blushing:


Every little helps


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Have not actually contributed much on this thread this time round! last time I was quite vocal! This subject will always continue to go around in circles!

The one question I would like to ask is how many of you actually USE your vote? The last turnout at the polling stations was pretty pathetic seeing as so many people have such strong views on the subject.

The reason I ask is that so many people complain about our government but cannot be bothered to get out of their armchair to go and vote! Its in your hands guys!!! you really do hold the key!

DT


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Exactly, we are turning into a nation of armchair politicians.
> 
> No point everyone moaning about it. Think we ought to start burning bras again


You missed this post then DT. You offerring yours up 

And YES i vote


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> How big do you think my Bras are


Yipes - sorry - didn't mean it like that I thought you could gather everybody's together


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

I have never missed the chance to vote, I couldn't!!! I complain so much it would be so hypocritical of me not to vote


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Sylvestris Kennels said:


> Yipes - sorry - didn't mean it like that I thought you could gather everybody's together


:001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> You missed this post then DT. You offerring yours up
> 
> And YES i vote


I ain't burning mine Rainybowbow!! Heck! I could fit a couple of boulders in there!! may need it someday - to use as a weapon , makes a good catapult, to fight of them using their votes in the wrong way


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> Have not actually contributed much on this thread this time round! last time I was quite vocal! This subject will always continue to go around in circles!
> 
> The one question I would like to ask is how many of you actually USE your vote? The last turnout at the polling stations was pretty pathetic seeing as so many people have such strong views on the subject.
> 
> ...


I have voted at every opportunity (but once - which I was disappointed with myself at the time) since i was 18. I'm not especially politically orientated, but believe it is my duty after people fought and died so that I may have the freedom to do so.


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

I think it is despicable that this man should be allowed on Question Time. He stand for everything thats wrong about Britain.

Jack Straw should never have been allowed on.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> I ain't burning mine Rainybowbow!! may need it someday!! to use as a weapon , makes a good catapult, to fight of then using their votes in the wrong way


Would have thought your trusty Muppet Launcher would suffice 

Might make more people turn out though if you turned it into a Game Show where people had to run the Gauntlet to make their vote.

All the local women could line up bras off (that would get the men out) and fling water bombs at anyone who disagreed with them (thus allowing women to get rid of all their PMT)

Its a WINNER !!!! Going to write to my local MP


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

Barney said:


> I think it is despicable that this man should be allowed on Question Time. He stand for everything thats wrong about Britain.
> 
> Jack Straw should never have been allowed on.


Arrggh - The first 2 were good - that one is stretching for the laugh a little


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

Sylvestris Kennels said:


> Arrggh - The first 2 were good - that one is stretching for the laugh a little


who cares i am bored and this thread is sh1t


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Barney said:


> I think it is despicable that this man should be allowed on Question Time. He stand for everything thats wrong about Britain.
> 
> Jack Straw should never have been allowed on.


Are you joking? Nick Griffin has just as much right to be on questiontime as anyone, And those who were demonstating imo just went to prove a a very bad point! Britain will NOT be bullied into silence! Freedom of speech!!! 
End of! Me done
DT
xx


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

you should see the 1s i cant post lol they are proper funny


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> Are you joking? Nick Griffin has just as much right to be on questiontime as anyone, And those who were demonstating imo just went to prove a a very bad point! Britain will NOT be bullied into silence! Freedom of speech!!!
> End of! Me done
> DT
> xx


LOL. I think its past your bedtime Sue. There was a joke in there, read it again


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

Double trouble said:


> Are you joking? Nick Griffin has just as much right to be on questiontime as anyone, And those who were demonstating imo just went to prove a a very bad point! Britain will NOT be bullied into silence! Freedom of speech!!!
> End of! Me done
> DT
> xx


well actually miss no sense of humour i am fookin jokin  dumb ass


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Barney said:


> you should see the 1s i cant post lol they are proper funny


Barney you stand for pm i'll vote for you. How's claire?


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> LOL. I think its past your bedtime Sue. *There was a joke in there*, read it again


Only just


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

Barney said:


> well actually miss no sense of humour i am fookin jokin  *dumb ass*


No need


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Barney said:


> well actually miss no sense of humour i am fookin jokin  dumb ass


I see you left your manners behind again Barney


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Barney said:


> well actually miss no sense of humour i am fookin jokin  dumb ass


WE know u was joking hun, dont get ya knickers in a twist xxxxxx


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> I see you left your manners behind again Barney


well these people jump to the wrong conclusion everytime wen these people go why the hell dont they stay gone


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

Sylvestris Kennels said:


> No need


every need


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Barney said:


> well actually miss no sense of humour i am fookin jokin  dumb ass


Dont let it get to ya Barney...we know your'e joking. Surely a sense of humour isn't banned?


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> Barney you stand for pm i'll vote for you. How's claire?


claire is fine ask her she on here lol


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Dont let it get to ya Barney...we know your'e joking. Surely a sense of humour isn't banned?


not yet.....


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Dont let it get to ya Barney...we know your'e joking. Surely a sense of humour isn't banned?


Erm i think it is


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Dont let it get to ya Barney...we know your'e joking. Surely a sense of humour isn't banned?


ha ha ya wouldnt think would ya lol


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Sylvestris Kennels said:


> No need





RAINYBOW said:


> I see you left your manners behind again Barney





mumof5 said:


> not yet.....


Only just!!!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Barney said:


> claire is fine ask her she on here lol


 Is she backut: I didn't no:blushing:


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> not yet.....


There is still time the night is young  lol


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

Barney said:


> well actually miss no sense of humour i am fookin jokin  *dumb ass*





FREE SPIRIT said:


> Dont let it get to ya Barney...we know your'e joking. *Surely a sense of humour isn't banned*?


No it isn't, but calling people a "dumb ass" is just rude!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Is she backut: I didn't no:blushing:


IM HERE LOL


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> Is she backut: I didn't no:blushing:


yeah she is on just below ya last post lol


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Sylvestris Kennels said:


> No it isn't, but calling people a "dumb ass" is just rude!


as is jumping to conclusion and not reading peoples post properly and commenting on them IMO :001_tt2:


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

Sylvestris Kennels said:


> No it isn't, but calling people a "dumb ass" is just rude!


And..,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Sylvestris Kennels said:


> No it isn't, but calling people a "dumb ass" is just rude!


What's that got to do with my comment about humour?


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> IM HERE LOL


Lol i bloody knew i knew you Glad your back hun X


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Barney said:


> And..,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Behave now ya made ya point, ya grumpy git


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> There is still time the night is young  lol


OMG Claire! I should have clocked on ages ago


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol i bloody knew i knew you Glad your back hun X


have missed u lol


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

Sylvestris Kennels said:


> No it isn't, but calling people a "dumb ass" is just rude!


But!!! I like people to think I am a dumb arse!!! I sure ain't offended! the title suits me!!
I can be a smart arse one day!! and a dumb arse the nest!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Barney said:


> And..,,,,,,,,,,,,,





FREE SPIRIT said:


> What's that got to do with my comment about humour?


     

Get in the naughty corner both of you!! And I'm not providing cushions for those hard wooden chairs :001_tt2:


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

sequeena said:


> OMG Claire! I should have clocked on ages ago


hahahahaha I was in disguise lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> hahahahaha I was in disguise lol


A very clever disguise! Though not so clever anymore :laugh:


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> But!!! I like people to think I am a dumb arse!!! I sure ain't offended! the title suits me!!
> I can be a smart arse one day!! and a dumb arse the nest!!


LOL ............ i wanna be a dumb arse nest!!!!


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

look i dont take this serious on here but i made a joke DT dint see it then Sylvester Stallones Kennels starts on me so i return fire to those who fire on me


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

sequeena said:


> A very clever disguise! Though not so clever anymore :laugh:


I was weekend_wino but got my name changed to this which is a big Hint lol


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> as is jumping to conclusion and not reading peoples post properly and commenting on them IMO :001_tt2:


Are you suggesting I jumped to a conclusion, if so which? and where - I mean he called someone a dumb ass - theres no jumping there.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> have missed u lol


Yes i have


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Get in the naughty corner both of you!! And I'm not providing cushions for those hard wooden chairs :001_tt2:


Please dont send me to the naughty corner.   :001_tt2:


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Sylvestris Kennels said:


> Are you suggesting I jumped to a conclusion, if so which? and where - I mean he called someone a dumb ass - theres no jumping there.


I ment DTs post lol NOT urs PMSL


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Barney said:


> look i dont take this serious on here but i made a joke DT dint see it then *Sylvester Stallones Kennels *starts on me so i return fire to those who fire on me


PMSL..............


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Please dont send me to the naughty corner.   :001_tt2:


ya can sit next to me LOL


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Please dont send me to the naughty corner.   :001_tt2:


well i am there so come over i will put the kettle on


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> ya can sit next to me LOL


In that case im quite happy to go to the naughty corner....At least we'd have a laugh.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Barney said:


> well i am there so come over i will put the kettle on


Even better...mine's a coffee please.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> ya can sit next to me LOL


can i come too


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> I was weekend_wino but got my name changed to this which is a big Hint lol


Glad you changed it, I would still be none the wiser pmsl!



FREE SPIRIT said:


> Please dont send me to the naughty corner.   :001_tt2:


Forgot to mention no talking in the naughty corner!!!! :001_tt2:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> can i come too


Yep...The more the merrier...lol


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> In that case im quite happy to go to the naughty corner....At least we'd have a laugh.


It would be a good laugh 


FREE SPIRIT said:


> Even better...mine's a coffee please.


REAL COFFEE ROY


mumof5 said:


> can i come too


you are more than welcome


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Forgot to mention no talking in the naughty corner!!!! :001_tt2:


Damn that sucks.  :001_tt2:


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Yep...The more the merrier...lol


iv got a bottle of red wine and 18 cans of stella  party time


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

This thread has been officially HYJACKED lol


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> iv got a bottle of red wine and 18 cans of stella  party time


where do ya live??? im on my way


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> iv got a bottle of red wine and 18 cans of stella  party time


LOL...You rebel..  



ClaireLouise said:


> This thread has been officially HYJACKED lol


Ah but at least it's cheered it up.


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> This thread has been officially HYJACKED lol


Maybe you could start a new thread and leave this to us.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Sylvestris Kennels said:


> Maybe you could start a new thread and leave this to us.


Come on! in all honest this thread has died its gone round in circles anyways, it cant live forever


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> where do ya live??? im on my way


not far from you .... 

the clocks go back tonight so we get an extra hour drinking


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> This thread has been officially HYJACKED lol


It needed to be  think all had been said dont you?


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> It needed to be  think all had been said dont you?


Yes! think it has! been there, done that, have the tee shirt and the RED BLOBS to prove it!
lol
DT


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> not far from you ....
> 
> the clocks go back tonight so we get an extra hour drinking


Hope you realise at this party....I dance like the koala in my siggy pic.  



haeveymolly said:


> It needed to be  think all had been said dont you?


So true.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> LOL...You rebel..
> 
> Ah but at least it's cheered it up.


Lol can i come as well please


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> It needed to be  think all had been said dont you?


yeah it was just doing circles someone needs to think up another good fresh topic


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> Yes! think it has! been there, done that, have the tee shirt and the RED BLOBS to prove it!
> lol
> DT


Ha Ha nice one


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol can i come as well please


Of course.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Hope you realise at this party....I dance like the koala in my siggy pic.
> 
> So true.


Im counting on it


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> Yes! think it has! been there, done that, have the tee shirt and the RED BLOBS to prove it!
> lol
> DT


You collecting them again


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol can i come as well please


yep, everyone with a sense of humour is invited


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> yeah it was just doing circles someone needs to think up another good fresh topic


How about Scat films lol


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Barney said:


> How about Scat films lol


How about NO


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Barney said:


> How about Scat films lol


   lol


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Hope you realise at this party....I dance like the koala in my siggy pic.


I thought ya would lol can just see ya boogying


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> You collecting them again


You bet I am Rainybowbow!! seems that some people just cannot resist decorating my christmas tree!
lol
DT


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Sylvestris Kennels said:


> Maybe you could start a new thread and leave this to us.


Not gonna happen mate. You never really thought a serious topic could prevail did you?


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Rick said:


> Not gonna happen mate. You never really thought a serious topic could prevail did you?


but how long do u wish to argue the toss? it cant go on forever!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Double trouble said:


> You bet I am Rainybowbow!! seems that some people just cannot resist decorating my christmas tree!
> lol
> DT


If they're from people you respect worry. If not laugh at em I still think red a green go well together


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

hope i dint give ya bad rep but the way i was i cant remember lol


----------

